# (YBA) Sharlea goes it Alone V



## Wicht (Oct 16, 2002)

Her body rejuvenated and her arsenal restocked, Sharlea heads back once more to Wicht's Lair.  Before she left, the ancient masters sent word to her.  Reports indicate that the entire first level of the lair has been more or less cleared, but word has reached them of an actual city hidden deep under the cemetery.  Has she found out anything about this?  The ancient Masters are curious as to what function the hidden city serves, but it seems that many rogues and scoundrels find their way there never to be seen again.

Armed with this new information, Sharlea reaches the cemetery once more.  All is quiet and peaceful looking from the outside.  It is hard to believe that once past the gates, the world becomes a darker more violent place.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=10; Total=17
*Hits Defeated:* 2/50
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Expert of the Dragon style (+2 dmg. with Dragon style moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
*Yen:* 4
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
*Possessions:* none


Sharlea decides to search the cemetary itself for some access to this rumored underground city that the ancients wish investigated...

She decides to follow the Path of Fear until she comes upon the Path of Tombs branching off to the right. She will follow this path and see what she can find. If nothing else, she should be able to backtrack to the one tomb that leads underground later.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 18, 2002)

Sharlea makes it unhindered to the path of tombs and walks its length.  There are three tombs on the north side of the path, spaced well apart, and three on the southern side of the path.  There is another tomb at the end of the path.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry I've been gone so long. When ENworld dissapeared, I had trouble finding the new web address until today.

*Sharlea will investigate the tomb at the end of the path first.*

Which of these tombs was it that she came out of last when she made her way back to the surface? I thought it was a center one of three, but I don't remember now whether it was north or south.

Also, does this tomb at the end of the path rest near the eastern end of the graveyard? Or is there more stuff behind it before the fenceline?


----------



## Wicht (Nov 1, 2002)

I forgot to type down in my notepad which crypt she crawled out of but I seem to recall it was the one on the north and I see I drew ghoul tunnels connecting to it so we will go with that.  The one on the east is at the very end of the cemetery, there is little between it and the fence.

Above the door of the final tomb are carved the words, 
“Robber barons never prosper,
They all end up suffering in lonely silence.”

The rest of the tomb is unadorned, but there is a padlock on the door.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 1, 2002)

*Sharlea gets a small twinge and decides to leave this tomb alone for now. Instead, she turns and makes her way back to the center tomb in the northern row on this path. "Time to see where else these tunnels go. Maybe I will even find access to this supposed underground city the elders spoke of..."*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 2, 2002)

As Sharlea reaches the door of the tomb, she hears raucous laughter drifting over the cemetery.  It comes from  the south and sounds like a large party of men.

The door to the tomb is just as Sharlea left it.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Sharlea just can't overcome her curiosity it seems. She turns to listen to the laughter and decides to investigate it instead. After all, who would be holding a party in a place like this?

Just to keep her bearings though, Sharlea will go west back to the Path of Fear first, then south the the Path of War( I think that was the only road that would end up south of where she was...). At the Path of War she will proceed eastward, hopefully following the careless sounds of the large group of men. Deciding t obe careful though, she will keep off the path and dart from tomb to tomb until she can spot what is going on without being spotted herself...hopefully.*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 6, 2002)

As Sharlea darts southward near to the Path of Fear she sees a group of men coming casually up the Path of Fear from the direction of the gate.  There are about six of them and they look fairly rough.  They apparently were the ones laughing.  She ducks out of sight just in time and sees that they turn west along the path of the dead.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Sharlea decides to follow the men while trying to stay unseen by them. Perhaps they will lead her to something interesting...*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 7, 2002)

The men travel down the path of the dead until they turn south down the path of tears.  Sharlea, following them discreetly overhears something about a competition they are going to.  

About halfway down the path of tears, on the right, the men enter into a tomb and do not come back out.  

As Sharlea watches, she is aware of another group of men coming down the Path of the Dead towards the Path of Tears.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 12, 2002)

*Sharlea will proceed to the tomb which the first group of men entered. Quickly checking it out, she will listen at the door if nothing else arouses her suspicions, then enter if all is quiet...*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 12, 2002)

The door to the tomb reads, "Here Lies Rotting Rottger.  Once a Great Bard.  Now he spends his days Decomposing."

There is graffitti on the wall next to the door reading, "Imp Power."

Sharlea hears giggling on the other side of the door.

There is no lock on the door but it appears to be firmly closed.  A voice from the other side of the door hollers in a loud, high pitched voice, "_Whats the Password_?!"

There is a burst of giggling.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Having a feeling of deja vu that she wishes would be a tad more specific, Sharlea answers with the first thing that comes to mind...

"There is no password, you idiot Imps! Now quit wasting my valuable time and open these doors IMMEDIATELY!!"

Looking back down the path, Sharlea trys to keep an eye and an ear out for the other group of men she thought was coming this way. In case this subtrefuge fails, she may well need to find another plan... and quickly.*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 13, 2002)

The door opens and within Sharlea sees some pouting imps.

"Everyone knows the password anymore," complains one sulkily.

The room within is rather small and Sharlea sees a door on the other side of the room.

The sound of voices is getting closer, evidently the men are coming this way.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Sharlea proceeds forward with a glare at the imps to keep them intimidated. Heading towards the door, she will open it and proceed through into the unknown.*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 15, 2002)

The door opens up into the inner room of the crypt.  A single torch burns on the wall to Sharlea's left, illuminating three coffins propped against the back wall.  The coffins are all closed.

The imps giggle and close the door behind Sharlea.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 15, 2002)

*Grabbing the torch on the wall, Sharlea will first pull on it to see if it might act as a lever to open something hidden. Failing that, she will search the three coffins and then the walls around the room while keeping a wary eye out for traps.*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 15, 2002)

Removing the torch from it's bracket causes a part of the floor to slide open revealing stairs going down into darkness.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Keeping the torch, Sharlea will decend down the stairs and see where they lead her to.*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

As Sharlea begins to descend down the stairs two loud gongs sound in the distance.  Nothing further happens however.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Smiling, Sharlea thinks to herself, 'I should have expected that I suppose. I bet those imps are gonna get into some trouble now.'

Wondering what kind of welcoming party she would now receive, Sharlea decides to continue down anyway.*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

The stairs go far down into the earth.  Just as Sharlea is about to give up on coming to an end for them she reaches the end of the stairs and a heavy looking door.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 18, 2002)

*After checking around for any traps, Sharlea will open the door slowly and look beyond it.*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

Sharlea sees no traps but the door seems to be bolted from the other side.

When she tries to open the door a very deep voice fromthe other side says, "Whats the password?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 18, 2002)

*"Dammit all!", Sharlea yells through the door.

"They didn't tell me there were two passwords! Can't you cut me some slack here? I just caught this weak-knee'd Holy Warrior on the stairs trying to sneak down here and beat her to a pulp. I thought her pretty head might fetch a nice price in the under-city, but now you're telling me I can't even come in because the idiot that gave me directions here was too stupid to mention that there was a second password!? Maybe if I were to share a little of the profit from my impending sale with you? C'mon, cut me a little slack this time, okay friend?"*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

"You caught a holy warrior?!" says the voice excitedly before Sharlea can even finish..

In a second the door opens and Sharlea finds herself staring up into the eyes of a confused giant.

"Heya!  Wait a minute, you don't have anyone out here!"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 18, 2002)

*"Oh, sorry for the confusion. THIS is the Holy Warrior's BODY. I was a roaming spirit before I overwhelmed this stupid girl and took over her body. Once a powerful being of evil I was, until I was defeated by a misguided fool who followed the way of Light. He cast my evil spirit out and cursed me to wander aimlessly until I chanced upon this scrumptous morsel and took her over in a moment of her foolish weakness!

"So as you can see, I have more than merely CAUGHT this Holy Warrior. I have possessed her and corrupted her formerly pure spirit! Ah, but the years of wandering without flesh may even have been worthwhile for this pleasure!"*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

The giant goes from looking confused to being angry.  

"You can't fool me that easy," he roars as he attacks.


********************************

*Giant*
*CR:* 10
*Hits:* 12
*Possessions:* Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* Toughness (x2)
Master of the Mighty Oak
Master of the Fist
Expert of the Secret City
Expert of the Falling Foot

_The giant attacks:_ *The spider speaks above the city where it punches in the midst of the farm; grasps the storm of the club! *yen**

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=10; Total=17
*Hits Defeated:* 2/50
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Expert of the Dragon style (+2 dmg. with Dragon style moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
*Yen:* 4
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
*Possessions:* none

**************************************************

Round: 1
Hits: 17/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea smiles and quickly moves into combat mode where she aims a double punch at the giant while trying to protect herself from his attack...

The southern cross punches the tundra while it punches the star; protects against the descent of the maze!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

Sharlea barely avoids the giants punch.  he roars and swings his club.


********************************

*Giant*
*Hits Remaining:* 11

_The giant attacks:_ *The oak prances from the shrine; wards off the foray of the stone!*

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 19, 2002)

Round: 2
Hits: 17/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea hack at the giant with her envenomed kama, hoping to shred his large body.

The kama mangles the well; shreds the touch of the grave!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

Sharlea cuts the giant

********************************

*Giant*
*Hits Remaining:* 9

_The giant attacks:_ *The willow sinuously invades the heavens; parries the violence of the grass!*

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Round: 3
Hits: 17/17
Chi: 8

*Sharlea hurls her storm hammer at the giant, then waves away the motion of his attack...

The west wind flies with the peaks; waves away the motion of the horn! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Nov 21, 2002)

Sharlea is struck by the giant for *2 hits*.

********************************

*Giant*
*Hits Remaining:* 9

_The giant attacks:_ *The lightning withers the ruins; wards off the efforts of the iron!*

yen = 2


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 22, 2002)

> Sharlea is struck by the giant for 1 hit.



Shouldn't this be 2 hits?


----------



## Wicht (Nov 22, 2002)

Tisvon said:
			
		

> *
> Shouldn't this be 2 hits? *




yes


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 25, 2002)

Round: 4
Hits: 15/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea attacks the giant with her chain whip!

The whip wounds the rapids; shreds the motion of the iron!*


and I believe the Yen count should stand at 4, correct?


----------



## Wicht (Nov 25, 2002)

Sharlea barely manages to strike the giant.

********************************

*Giant*
*Hits Remaining:* 7

_The giant attacks:_ *The wolf kicks above the rapids; wards off the drive of the mountain and lies upon the aggression of the grass!*

yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 2, 2002)

Round: 5
Hits: 15/17
Chi: 8/8

*The manticore scatters the desert; shreds the chaos of the horn!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

She just can't get through his long reach to strike him this time and though Sharlea manages to avoid the brunt of the giant's kick, she still takes *1 hit*.  

The giant goes to kick again.

********************************

*Giant*
*Hits Remaining:* 7

_The giant attacks:_ *The foot sweeps upon the ruins; waves away the assailment of the holy ground!*

yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 3, 2002)

Round: 6
Hits: 14/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea trys to duck under the giant's kick and protect herself like a hard shelled turtle...

The turtle bows on top of the canyon; avoids the push of the settlement!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

The giant's kick catches Sharlea and throws her backwards.  Sharlea takes a total of *3 hits*.  

Standing only on one foot the giant sweeps straight out at Sharlea with its other foot.

********************************

*Giant*
*Hits Remaining:* 7

_The giant attacks:_ *The crane kicks with the temple; silences the terror of the star!*

yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 3, 2002)

Round: 7
Hits: 11/14
Chi: 8/8

*Reeling from the powerful blow, Sharlea decides that the best defense may well be a powerful offense! Slashing at the giant with her envenomed kama, Sharlea hopes to injure him and ward off any more of his powerful kicks...

The scorpion ravages the cliff; wards off the slash of the bone!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

Sharlea's blade brings the giant's kick up short.  Made, the giant decides to step on Sharlea repeatedly.

********************************

*Giant*
*Hits Remaining:* 5

_The giant attacks:_ *The raven dances on top of the pillars; blocks the gaze of the reptile!*

yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 3, 2002)

Round: 8
Hits: 11/17
Chi: 3/8 (after using FoF below)

*Seeing the giant foot decsending, Sharlea decides to make him think again about these constant foot attacks. Stabbing upwards twice more with her kama, Sharlea hopes to pierce the bottom of the giant foot before dodging away from harm...

The scorpion overwhelms the rapids; grasps the touch of the pole!

Fist of Fury!

The spider dodges before the atoll; shields the touch of the grave!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

The giant yells in roar of pain and then tries to barrel his entire body up against Sharlea in a leaping attack.

********************************

*Giant*
*Hits Remaining:* 1

_The giant attacks:_ *The grasshopper slides upon the labyrinth; absorbs the beauty of the flame!*

yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 5, 2002)

Round: 9
Hits: 11/17
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea quickly sidesteps as the giant rushes toward her. Stabbing out with her mind, Sharlea uses her mental powers to yank on his brain as he flys by...

CHAIR SHOT!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

The giant jerks and charges straight into the wall, smashing his head open as Sharlea plays with his brain.  

In addition to his Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff), the giant also has 4 yen on his body.  And _Sharlea gains 10 hits worth of experience._

The giant was occupying a fairly small room with a closed door straight across from where Sharlea entered the room.  The room is fairly sparse except for a giant sized chair against the left wall.  A lantern hanging from the cieling high overhead provides light.

A deep voice calls from through the door, "*You alright in there?*"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=10; Total=17
*Hits Defeated:* 12/50
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Expert of the Dragon style (+2 dmg. with Dragon style moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
*Yen:* 8
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
*Possessions:* none

**************************************************

*Sharlea remains silent as she moves to the side of the door which the voice called through. Hoping to remain unseen when someone enters to investigate, she will assess the threat and then either fight or flee as needed...*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 6, 2002)

The door opens and a giant sticks his head through.

"You oka...," he begins and then he sees the prone form of the other giant.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 6, 2002)

Sharlea decides to launch a surprise attack on the giants head sticking through the door!

Round: 1
Hits: 17/17
Chi: 8/8

*Attacking from surprise, Sharlea strikes hard and fast...

The turtle mercilessly assails the shrine as it impales the Imperial Palace; guards against the chi of the flower! *yen**


A question for you Wicht. If I use Chair Shot to finish off a foe like I did with this last Giant, do I then lose the chance to have a style from that fight as a possible Sig Style? Or would I take the last style I used in the fight as a style available to learn?



> Level 1: Student of "Signature Style"
> Requirements: Must have used the style to kill an opponent since the last level gain


----------



## Wicht (Dec 7, 2002)

I would just use the last one posted.  

_The giant attacks_: *The lightning drops by the island; shields against the motion of the bone!*

*************************************

The giant reacts quickly but is unable to do more than throw up his hands and try to fall away from the blow, softening it.  But as he falls through the door and into the room, he pulls into a roll and comes to his feet in a more offensive position.

Sharlea hears another deep voice calling out from the room beyond the open door.

*Giants*
*Hits remaining:* 11 / 12 

_Giant 1 attacks:_ *The thunder flips through the castle; shields the offensive of the field!*

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 9, 2002)

Round: 2
Hits: 17/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea speaks a prayer in the sacred high tongue of her temple training as she lets fly with her storm hammer at the first giant...

At Giant #1: The lightning speaks higher than the orchard; dodges the speed of the garden!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

The giant manages to fend off Sharlea's attack, striking her for *1 hit* as he does so.  Another giant races into the room, his face darting to and fro as he tries to look for an opponent.  The other giant attempts to bite Sharlea.

*Giants*
*Hits remaining:* 11 / 12 

_Giant 1 attacks:_ *The flawless panther devours the fountain; redirects the chi of the insect!*

_Giant 2 attacks:_ *The whip seeks above the village; leaps over the kick of the blade!*

yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 13, 2002)

Round: 3
Hits: 16/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea focuses her divine energies and intones a prayer to St. Nikodemus as she swings  a mighty blow with her Invincible Hammer at the second giant...**

Perfect Mastery changes: 'The chain devastates the tombs; conceals the tempest of the field!' to:

At Giant #2: The invincible hammer devastates the tombs; conceals the tempest of the field!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 14, 2002)

Sharlea tears into the second giant, ending his life in one fell swoop.  She fends off the worst of the first's biting attack.  She still takes *1 hit* though from the giant's breath.

*Giants*
*Hits remaining:* 11 / - 

_Giant 1 attacks:_ *The ki-rin splits the peaks; guards against the punch of the rodent!*


yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 14, 2002)

Round: 4
Hits: 15/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea gets entangled in the remains of the dead giant and is simply stuck try to find her way clear to attack next  round...

The grasshopper tracks facing the orchard; quells the offensive of the feline!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 16, 2002)

Sharlea takes *1 hit* as she works to disentangle herself.

*Giants*
*Hits remaining:* 11 / - 

_Giant 1 attacks:_ *The wolf quells the temple; dances through the rolling of the mountain!*


yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 16, 2002)

Round: 4
Hits: 14/17
Chi: 8/8

*Striking with her storm hammer, Sharlea unleashes a devastating attack on the giant...

The east wind devastates the shrine; negates the thrust of the holy ground!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 17, 2002)

Sharlea strikes out at the giant.

*Giants*
*Hits remaining:* 9 / - 

_Giant 1 attacks:_ *The cherry blossom spins across the peaks; waves away the quickening of the abomination as it silences the offensive of the ice!*


yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 17, 2002)

Round: 5
Hits: 14/17
Chi: 8

*Feinting at the giant with a kick, Sharlea instead stabs at him with her Dragon-Fang dagger...

The fang kicks over the clearing; conceals the efforts of the field!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 18, 2002)

The giant spins out of Sharlea's path and strikes her a glancing blow for *1 hit*.

*Giants*
*Hits remaining:* 9 / - 

_Giant 1 attacks:_ *The ki-rin flips through the wastelands; averts the storm of the blade!*


yen = 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 23, 2002)

Round: 6
Hits: 13/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea shouts, "It's HAMMER TIME!!"

The hammer seeks from the clearing; defends against the rising of the cave!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 26, 2002)

Sharlea strikes the giant in the chest with her hammer, shattering bones.  The giant howls in pain and tries to kick Sharlea.

*Giants*
*Hits remaining:* 1 / - 

_Giant 1 attacks:_ *The whip kicks the brush; fends off the roar of the horn! *yen**


yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 26, 2002)

Round: 7
Hits: 13/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea slices at the giant with her kama while trying to conceal herself from his kick...

The kama kicks on top of the plain; conceals the kick of the holy ground!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 27, 2002)

Sharlea is kicked by the giant for *1 hit*.

*Giants*
*Hits remaining:* 1 / - 

_Giant 1 attacks:_ *The claw dances facing the hells; shields against the rolling of the pole!*


yen = 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 30, 2002)

Round: 8
Hits: 12/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea blasts the giant with her attack!

The tiger blasts the heavens; quells the terror of the ledge!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 30, 2002)

The giant falls to the ground.  A quick search reveals 4 yen upon the bodies in addition to their weapons. _ Sharlea earns 20 hits worth experience._  Beyond the door is another room, semi-circular with a high cieling.  A huge table and chairs occupies the room.  Across the room is a simple, though large, metal door.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=10; Total=17
*Hits Defeated:* 32/50
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Expert of the Dragon style (+2 dmg. with Dragon style moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
*Yen:* 12
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
*Possessions:* 2 Great Clubs (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)

**************************************************

*Sharlea will check the bodies and the table for any keys which may be needed to open the doors and then check the doors themselves to see if she can open them...*

I assume the second and third giant had the same weapon as the first one? If not, let me know so I can change the entry above.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 1, 2003)

The weapons are the same.

Sharlea finds nothing of value in the room and no keys.  It appears to be a sort of guard station.  The other door however is not locked and looks to be easily opened, even by those who are not giants.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 3, 2003)

Sharlea will go open the door a little and peek through. If nothing appears immediatly threatening, she will dart through and shut the door quietly behind her...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 3, 2003)

Peeking through the door reveals a well lit street of all things.  Sharlea can see a large number of people going to and fro on the street.  She can also see a number of wooden buildings across from her, it looks like there is at least one bar and a weapon's shop across the street.

The people are comprised of humans, orcs, goblins, and others.  

As Sharlea tries to take it all in through her thin viewing area, she is aware of at least three figures in red robes coming towards the door she is behind.  Their faces are completely covered and they walk with a graceful but strange step.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 6, 2003)

Just how close to the door are these red-robed figures? Does she have time to get out of the door and get lost in the crowd before they get into the room and see the defeated giants? If so, she will try to do that. If not, then she will see if she can hide in the room until she has a better grasp of the situation. If the table is very big, she might be able to wedge herself under the table and up off the floor so she's not seen.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 7, 2003)

Under the table it is then.

Sharlea slips under the table and tries to hide herself as best as she can.

Two of the red robed entities enter the room and look around.

"What do you thinkss," hisses one of them to the other, "Back up the sstairss or outss into the sstreetss?"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 7, 2003)

Sharlea endevours to hold still and remain unnoticed until the red robes leave one way or the other...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 8, 2003)

Four more figures in red robes enter the room.

At about the same time there is noise from the room next to the one Sharlea is hiding in.

"Who are you?" snaps one of the figures in red.

"Fein and friends," says a male voice from the other rooms, "Newly arrived from Tusker Creek to fight in the arena by invitation.  Here is the letter."

There is the sound of more movement.  But Sharlea cannot make out what exactly is going on.

Finally, "Dids you passs anyone on the sstairss?"

"No, no one... though someone entered the imp's tomb a minute or so before we did."

"I sssee.  Very welll, you may go but keep thiss quite if you know whatss good for you."

"What are we going to doo?"

"Posst two in here for the time. Ssearch the sstreet.  Firsst the Bard and now thiss.  Ssomething iss going on."

The figures in red robes sweep out of the room, all except for two of them, who slowly move about the room. The door closes.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 9, 2003)

Mentally sending a thankful prayer to St. Nikodemus for her not being detected yet, Sharlea trys to wait a little longer without being caught so that the other red robes will get far enough away so they can't hear the fight that is probably about to happen.

When the two remaining red robes are as far as possible from the door to the streets, Sharlea drops down out of hiding and rolls into the room towards the doors (so that she will hopefully be between the doors and the red robes).

Readying her arsenal, Sharlea smiles and says, _"Looking for me boys?"_


----------



## Wicht (Jan 10, 2003)

The two red-robed entities whirl and Sharlea can feel their unseen eyes glaring at her.

"Who are you?" one of them asks.

"Ssurrender!" cries the other, even as they both move to attack.

*Palace Guards:*
*CR:* 8
*Hits:* 10
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:*
Toughness (x2)
Perfect Master of the Sly Snake
Master of the Invisible Lizard
Master of the Hidden City

_Guard 1 attacks:_ *The east wind ravages the foothills; fends off the speed of the horn!*

_Guard 2 attacks:_ *The lizard blasts the temple; negates the edge of the flower!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 10, 2003)

Round: 1
Hits: 17/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea pretends to surrender as they approach her, before sucker punching the second guard as he gets too close...

At Guard #2: The southern cross sucker punches the grotto; dodges the gaze of the bird!*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 11, 2003)

The guards fail to fall for the feint and attack Sharlea powerfully.  Between the two of them, Sharlea takes a total *4 hits*.

The guards refuse to let up and continue to assail with strong attacks.

*Palace Guards:*
*Hits:* 10 / 10

_Guard 1 attacks:_ *The **Sly Snake drowns the village; removes the energy of the tides!*

_Guard 2 attacks:_ *The dragon slaughters the glade; dodges the pain of the star!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 24, 2003)

Round: 2
Hits: 13/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea telepathically hides herself and creates an illusion for the guards to attack as she moves around behind them...

DIRTY TRICK!*



Sorry I've been gone so long. I got re-employed a couple weeks ago and it's really cut down on my gaming time.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 24, 2003)

Round: 2 (again)
Hits: 13/17
Chi: 8/8

*From behind the guards, Sharlea pulls out her invincible hammer and swings a mighty blow at both guards heads!

At guard #1 with any possible leftover damage going towards guard #2: The** Invincible Hammer  ravages the peaks; shields against the rolling of the sands!*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2003)

*Palace Guards:*
*Hits:* 10 / 10

_Guard 1 attacks:_ *The oak rides next to the wastelands as it blasts the sands; defends against the speed of the bird while it masterfully conceals the aggression of the feline!*

_Guard 2 attacks:_ *The **Sly Snake scatters the peaks; avoids the punch of the sands and tracks facing the rising of the holy ground!*

*****************************************

Sharlea manages to  blast the first guard apart, but the other one avoids the blow of the holy warrior and then slashes with reptilian claws for *4 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2003)

*Palace Guards:*
*Hits:* - / 10

_Guard 2 attacks:_ *The chimera sings across the sea; grasps the rising of the farm!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 27, 2003)

Round: 3
Hits: 9/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea kicks at the crotch of the guard with her clawed boots hoping to make him squeal like a pig!

The wolf mangles the plain then it falls facing the fortification; removes the speed of the venom!*

*Gain Life w/ 6 Chi(from Holy Battery)*


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2003)

Shearlea drops out of the way of the guard's attack just in time and then manages to kick the creature hard.  It is obviously not human however, for though the kick hurt, it would have hurt a man more.  The guard merely hisses in anger and for a moment Sharlea sees a reptilian face under the hood of the cloak.

Sharlea regains life.

*Palace Guards:
Hits: - / 8

Guard 2 attacks: The willow drops next to the labyrinth; parries the rising of the sickle!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 31, 2003)

Round: 4
Hits: 11/17
Chi: 2

*Sharlea lashes out at the creature with the Garden staff while trying to dodge it's attack as well...

The staff kicks in the midst of the cavern; dodges the assailment of the abomination!*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2003)

Shearlea manages to strike the creature hard with her staff.

*Palace Guards:*
*Hits:* - / 4

_Guard 2 attacks:_ *The thunder punches from the ravine; removes the drive of the maze as it drops in the midst of the edge of the crevice!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 4, 2003)

Round: 5
Hits: 11/17
Chi: 2/8

*Trying to catch the creature by surprise, Sharlea lashes out with the other end of her staff in an attempt to slay the creature quickly so she can escape...

The staff slays the foothills; waves away the roar of the cave!*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2003)

With a cry, the creature falls to the ground, knocked lifeless by the powerful staff.

_Sharlea gains 16 hits worth of experience._

The reptilian bodies begin dissolving into a slimy liquid, leaving behind only the red robes and a pungent odor.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=10; Total=17
*Hits Defeated:* 48/50
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Expert of the Dragon style (+2 dmg. with Dragon style moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
*Yen:* 12
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+1 to Dragon, Fang, and Dagger moves) 
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
*Possessions:* 2 Great Clubs (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff), 1 red robe

**************************************************

*Sharlea will take one of the red robes and stuff it into her pack in case she needs it later. After checking the rest of her equipment is in order, she then goes to the doors leading out into the city. Listening and looking carefully, she will see if the coast is clear for her to meander into this strange place unnoticed. If it looks clear, she will nonchalantly stroll through the doors and into the street beyond looking for anything that might catch her interest, especially a good weapon shop if she sees one.*


P.S.- How much would these great clubs [2 Great Clubs (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)] sell for? Am I right in figuring that I would get 9 Yen total for selling both of them?


----------



## Rathan (Feb 19, 2003)

OOC: sorry to interupt.... hey Phoenix.... need a partner in crime???  Kaldaron is always aviliable.....


----------



## Wicht (Feb 19, 2003)

9 yen is right for the clubs

The coast is slightly clear.  It depends on how you look at a street full of people.  There are none of the red robed guards in the immediate vicinity though Sharlea can see several down the street.  

Sharlea slips out of the door and into the bustle of the street.  Looking behind her, she sees that she has just left a huge pillar of stone which stretches up to a vast stone ceiling.  She (and what appears to be a small city) are in a giant cavernous room.  A quick glance around shows her that there are a total of four pillars holding up the roof, each at the corner of a vast square of space.  In the midst of the four pillars, atop the ceiling, a giant ball of light illuminates everything.

As Sharlea walks down the street, going to her right as she leaves the pillar, she first of all notices several weapons shops.  Then she notices the street comes to an end at a grand looking house, guarded by figures in hooded blue robes.  She also notices a man staring at her.  A feeling of evil washes off of him and onto Sharlea.  An unholy warrior perhaps.  He is doing nothing at the moment but watching.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 20, 2003)

Refresh my memory again, can I buy 4 more pluses of dragon style for my Dragon-fang dagger by paying 15 Yen? Or do I need to buy a whole new Dragon style weapon for 20 Yen if I want something with +5 to Dragon style?

*Sharlea eyes the staring man with defiance as she goes into a weapon shop. Counting her Yen in her head, she looks over the merchandise to see what's in stock.*


Rathan- I would rather keep Sharlea solo for now. I tried YBA with a party and it just takes too long if it's not in chat mode. On the bright side, I have finally got net access at home again so I may be able to play more, judge more, and maybe get back into chat YB/YBA stuff when I figure out how to do it all again.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 21, 2003)

OOC: hey... I understand the solo thing phoenix... the EXP is nice and it's eaiser to post not having to wait for a second person.... good luck to you... and yea.. It'd be an honor to have you as a DM for Kaldaron sometime soon... just let me know when....


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

I'll keep it in mind Rathan. And try to come up with something I can use as an adventure someday...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

I think we decided that if you wanted to add new styles to a weapon that was a simple expenditure but to increase an existing style cost the full price.

The weapon shop is very well stocked and Sharlea sees that she can probably buy just about anything here she wanted.

Outside, Sharlea sees the man who was following her talking to a group of thugs and gesturing towards the shop.

(You may purchase any style improving weapon here, but location improving weapons must be purchased elsewhere)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

So I will sell the 2 extra Great Clubs for 9 Yen making her total 21 Yen. Selling the old Dragon style of her dagger gets her 1 more Yen for a total of 22. She then pays 20 Yen (full price for +5 of a style) to upgrade her Dragon-fang dagger so it now has +5 to dragon style. Leaving her with 2 Yen.

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=10; Total=17
*Hits Defeated:* 48/50
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Expert of the Dragon style (+2 dmg. with Dragon style moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
*Yen:* 2
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+5 to Dragon; +1 to Fang and Dagger moves) 
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
*Possessions:* 1 red robe

**************************************************

*Sharlea sells her extra clubs and purchases an upgrade for her Dragon-fang dagger. Keeping a watch out of the corner of her eye, she also trys to keep track of what is happening outside with the man and the thugs she saw earlier.*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

I think you could also get a few yen for selling the original dragon-fang dagger (just credit yourself 1 more yen for the +1 dragon and you will have it right.)

The shopkeeper takes the big clubs with a curious look at Sharlea and she has a sinking feeling he knows where they came from.  But the shopkeeper says nothing and pays her for them.

Sharlea, as she sheathes her new dagger sees that the thugs the unholy warrior was talking to are coming towards the shop.  There are three of them.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

So you are saying I should have 2 Yen left? How is that? If I sold the original dragon fang dagger I would get 3 Yen for it(half of the 6 Yen I paid for it), making my previous total 24. Then buying a new one with +5 to Dragon (20 Yen), +1 to fang (2 yen) and +1 to dagger (2 Yen) would be a total of 24 Yen leaving me with nothing.

I must not have completely understood this:


> I think we decided that if you wanted to add new styles to a weapon that was a simple expenditure but to increase an existing style cost the full price.




Since I already had +1 to Dragon as an existing style on the weapon, I thought it meant I would have to pay the full price of 20 Yen for the +5 bonus I wanted on it. That's what I based my calculations on of it costing me 20 Yen. Was that wrong somehow?


Sharlea realizes the thugs must be coming for her and quickly realizes that a fight here in the shop may be better than a fight in the crowded street. Unless there was a very close alley she could dart to before the thugs can reach her? If not, then she will stay here in the shop and let them come.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Graydooms arguement, and it makes some sense, is that each aspect of a eapon should be treated differently purchase wise, since you could argueably buy a weapon for fang, a second for dagger and a third for dragon.  Thus with a Dragon Fang Dagger (+1/+1/+1) which you wish to upgrade to Dragon Fang Dagger (+5/+1/+1) you would simply sell the dragon part (getting 1 yen) and then buy the new dragon part (paying the 20 yen).  Slightly confusing but logically sound. 

The thugs burst into the shop and the shopkeeper dissapears behind the counter somewhere.

"A holy warrior!" says one of the thugs.

"Who would think one would be brave enough to enter the city of the Bard?" laughs another.  There is a gasp from under the counter and Sharlea is sure the shopkeeper heard the comments.

The third thug just moves in to attack.

*Street Thugs*
*CR:* 5
*Hits:* 6
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Possessions:* Leather Armor, sword
*Powers:* 
Dirty Trick
Master of the Unseen City
Student of the Emerald Sword

_Thug 1 attacks:_ *The lightning lies with the ravine; shields the gaze of the fortification!*

_Thug 2 attacks:_ *The tiger overwhelmingly rains upon the forest; scatters the foray of the holy ground!*

_Thug 3 attacks:_ *The northstar destructively kicks the plain; averts the chaos of the blade!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

Round: 1
Hits: 17/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea slices at the first thug with her newly improved fang dagger. Too bad the power of the dragon spirit didn't activate this time though.

At thug #1:The perfect fang seeks next to the village; absorbs the violence of the wood!*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

"Ouch, she has teeth!" exclaims the thug as Sharlea slices him.

However the other two strike Sharlea and she takes a total of *2 hits*.

*Street Thugs*
*Hits:* 4 / 6 / 6

_Thug 1 attacks:_ *The fox charges the fountain; parries the storm of the reptile!*

_Thug 2 attacks:_ *The west wind devastates the volcano; negates the roar of the river!*

_Thug 3 attacks:_ *The panther vanquishes the glacier; removes the thrust of the iron!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

Round: 2
Hits: 15/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea slashes at the first thug again using the pointy end of her nunchaka while trying to avoid the powerful attacks of the other two thugs...

At Thug #1: The ki-rin severs the ruins; avoids the slash of the spring! *yen**


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Sharlea takes another*2 hits*.

*Street Thugs*
*Hits:* 2 / 6 / 6

_Thug 1 attacks:_ *The unseen unicorn bows with the peaks; grasps the descent of the insect!*

_Thug 2 attacks:_ *The mace flips next to the cemetery; removes the rising of the tides!*

_Thug 3 attacks:_ *The scorpion mangles the cliff; defends against the offensive of the blade!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

Round: 3
Hits: 13/17
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea swings in a wide arc at all 3 thugs hoping to at least make the others back off from their attacks to stay out of her range...

At thug #2, then #1, then #3 for any carryover damage: 
The INVINCIBLE HAMMER obliterates the canyon; silences the rising of the abomination!*

-used Perfect Mastery


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

In one awesome swing, Sharlea smashes through all three thugs.  

_Sharlea gains 15 hits worth of experience._

The shopkeeper is looking over the counter rather anxiously.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=11; Total=18
*Hits Defeated:* 3/55
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Expert of the Dragon style (+2 dmg. with Dragon style moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
-Master of the Void
*Yen:* 1.5
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+5 to Dragon; +1 to Fang and Dagger moves) 
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
-Belt of weapon skill (+1 to Trident, Mace, Scythe, Lizard, Chimera, and Manticore)
*Possessions:* 1 red robe

**************************************************

*Sharlea stows her weapons and looks around at the carnage. Seeing a nice belt of weapon skill on a shelf, she grabs it with one hand while tossing one and a half Yen to the scared shop owner. "This plus those swords and armor should cover this belt. Thanks for your patience in this matter. Sorry about the mess."

Buckling on her new belt, she walks out through the door to see if the staring man is still there watching her. Feeling new power surge up within her, she feels more ready than ever to confront whatever may come.*


-Gained Master of the Void epic power!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

The man is no longer watching her.  Instead he is walking towards a couple of red-robed guards.  Sharlea can not help but feel that he is going to inform on her.

As Sharlea watches this, she feels the presence of yet another unholy warrior and sees a thin man in black across the street.  he apparently just noticed her at the same time.  It seems that unholy warriors may not be all that uncommon in this small city.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

Sharlea wonders to herself what to do now. She knows that the Masters wanted her to find out what function this city serves, but as far as she can see it's just a gathering place for all those of ill repute to stay away from the good society above. She is obviously not going to make it very far though if she is confronted by every guard and Unholy Warrior who lives down here.

She looks around to see if there is any better place she could go to get out of this crowd and maybe get some info. If nothing seems likely, she will unfortunately head back toward the pillar which leads back above ground. Maybe a retreat is the only wise course of action.

I don't really know what to do now. I made it to the city but I can't just sit here and fight the whole city. Unfortunately, that's a fight I can't win. 

Unless there is some way they will let her be down here without trying to kill or arrest her, I figure I'll have to leave...

I also added the 1 Yen Sharlea should have gained from the fight with the thugs.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Sharlea unfortunately sees that there are two more of the red robed guards near the pillar. 

Not sure what to do, she finds herself moving down the street past the pillar, away from the attention.  It certainly does appear that the city is a hive of scum and villainry.  

She has put some distance between herself and the two unholy warriors she had noticed, and the red robed guards do not seem to be chasing her yet.  

As she moves she notices the variety of places along the street.  There are weapon shops, armor shops, clothing shops, inns, houses and one building that even appears to be a bank.  

The street reaches an intersection.  There are a couple more red robed guards here, but they do not seem to be paying Sharlea any attention yet.  Looking at a newly erected signpost, Sharlea sees that the street she was just walking on was called East Cross Street and that she stands at the meeting place of North Cross, South Cross, East Cross and West Cross streets.  

Behind her there is finally the sound of shouting but Sharlea has put enough distance between her and the pillar to give her a moment to decide in which direction to flee.

As she stands deciding, she overhears one person mutter something about, "...arena games are getting bigger and bigger..."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

Directing her question at the mutterer, Sharlea asks _"Hey bub, which way is the arena from here?"_

If he gives her a quick answer, she will head that way quickly. Otherwise, she will head down Southern Cross street and find an alley she can hide in till the shouts die down or pass by.


Cool! Now I only have 10 styles that I don't have a weapon for!! Now 4 out of 5 hits will do 2 or more damage.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

"New to the city huh?  Go down South Cross, then west around the northern edge of the lake and through the Bizarre.  You can't miss it."

Following those directions, Sharlea heads south.  She notices that there are no alleys off of the street, all the buildings are jammed up against each other.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 21, 2003)

Sharlea will follow the directions toward the arena. Keeping her eyes open, she will watch for anything interesting that catches her eye. She will keep an eye open for any place she could duck out of the crowd if needed. Trying to mentally surpress her good side so as not to attract more unwanted attention. Perhaps she can spend her half a Yen to buy a dark hooded cloak from some shop nearby if she gets the chance...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2003)

I wouldn't charge for incidentals in this game.

Sharlea ducks into a likely looking clothing shop and purchases a Dark, hooded cloak.  Stepping out onto the street she tries to supress her Holy Warrior abilities and so camoflauged heads south.

Southern cross street ends at a large house, a sign over the front door reads, "The House of Tutul."  Figures in green hooded robes stand out in front of the door of the house, likely guards.

The road goes around the house in both directions.  The main body of traffic seems to be going to the right, southwest around the house and off of South Cross street.

Sharlea notices a gang of red-robed guards.  They pass her without incident going south.  She sees that they are being led by the unholy warrior who first pointed her out.  He does not seem to have noticed her.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 22, 2003)

Sharlea will follow the crowd south-west which should lead her around the northern edge of the lake and into the bazaar. Then she can look around for the arena.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2003)

Following the main crowd, Sharlea enters into the northern end of a vast plaza, complete with a fountain in the middle.  On the south end of the plaza is a castle of sorts.  It is surrounded by many of the red-robed individuals.  In fact there are several of those things in the plaza as well.  Fancy houses, surrounded by large fences are built along each side of the plaza.  The main road seems to lead west.  In that direction Sharlea can indeed see a body of water.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 22, 2003)

Sharlea will turn west and go around the north of the lake...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2003)

There is a small island, overgrown with vegetation in the middle of the lake.

As Sharlea walks around the north end of the water, she sees that the Lake is fed with water/sludge from a huge Pipe, about six feet wide.  The Path passes over the pipe, about ten feet above the shore.  To the north Sharlea sees a group of houses built together into a sort of haphazard neighborhood.  

The path leads west and then southwest to a large grouping of tents, surrounded by a fence.  There is a large round building, possibly the arena, built to the northwest of the group of tents and booths.  Over the open gate in the fence around the many tents and booths is a sign that says, "The Bizarre."  The Bizarre is filled with people and Sharlea can hear the sound of vendors hawking strange wares.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 22, 2003)

Sharlea will head into the Bizzare and look around as she heads toward the large round building...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2003)

It is apparent that Sharlea could buy any number of unusual items and mundane items in the bizarre.  One guy hawks lava lamps which spew real lava, while the next vendor sells enchanted staffs. _(Items that will deal extra damage on either locations or styles)_ 

Working her way through the Bizarre, Sharlea comes to another exit.  Beyond there is a line for what appears to be the arena.  Sharlea sees people going in two doors.  There are large main doors and then a small set of doors further off that a few well armed warriors are going into.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 23, 2003)

With a growing smile, Sharlea turns and heads toward the smaller door to find out the rules and payscale for fighting in the arena.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2003)

"What can I do for you," says the small man standing in front of the small doors, "You want to fight in the arena i take it?"

Sharlea questions the man and is told the following:

"We are fighting with 100 fighters in the next fight.  All the fighters at the same time, free for all.  Last Eight left standing are entered into the finals.  Last one left alive wins the pot.  Losers get carried off the field.  Entry is free if you can afford to fight"


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 23, 2003)

Okay, now how would that work in game terms? Multiple fights where hits and chi and such regen between each fight? Or one long drawn out fight against multiple opponents where there is no chance to regen hits and such until the last eight are left?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 25, 2003)

A long drawn out fight where you can attack anyone near you and they may or may not attack you depending on who they attack.  In practice it should last about 10-20 rounds before there are only eight left.  Dirty Tricks affect only those right around you.  You don't actually fight 100 people without break - you only have to fight the ones next to you.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh, and the pot is made up of all the yen moves you and those around you draw.  Also, the gear of any you defeat is sold and the yen is automatically added to the pot.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Sharlea smiles and nods. "Okay, sign me up for the tournament sir. As long as I get to use my personal equipment, I'm in."*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 26, 2003)

"You can use whatever you want," says the man with a nasty grin.  He asks for Sharlea's name and then tells hands her a flimsy tunic with the number 68 on it.

"You are in the fourth stable he says opening the door for her.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 26, 2003)

*"Darnit, missed my favorite number by one!"

Sharlea follows the man's lead into the stable and puts on the tunic while she waits.*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2003)

The man does not lead the way, he merely holds the door open for her, scratching his head and wondering why 67 would be Sharlea's favortite number.

Beyond the door is a corridor going left and right, curving along the outside of the circular structure.  Sharlea sees doors on the inside of the corridor, one near her has a sign reading "Stable 1."  Stable 2 seems to be further on to Sharlea's left, going clockwise around the outside of the arena.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Sharlea will conitnue down the tunnel to stable number 4. While going there though, she will attempt to see anything she can of any other participants she may face in the upcoming battle. She will be discreet though. Not opening any doors that are closed to other stables, but if there are any openings or things easy to see in the open she will take a look at anything interesting.*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2003)

As Sharlea makes her way past the first three stable entrances, she catches glimpses of the other fighters, seeing at least two ogres and several orcs intermingles in with the men (and women).  All look armed and tough.

Sharlea is the eighth person to enter stable four.

The other seven contain one other woman, armed to the teeth, five men, one of whom appears to be a mage and an ogre carrying a huge club.

Theyt all stare passively at Sharlea, no warmth in their eyes.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 1, 2003)

*Sharlea will await the begining of the match. Meanwhile, she will listen to any talk among the other fighters to see if she can learn anything of value. Mainly though, she is anxious to get started in the fight and quit this standing around.*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 1, 2003)

*deleted*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2003)

The other fighters say nothing.  They seem nervous and edgy.  Slowly others enter the stable until there is a total of 20 people inside.

Finally after what seems like a long time, the door to the arena opens and the fighters walk out into a large circular arena floor.  Sharlea sees that there are, indeed, about a hundred other fighters.

Seats are built up and around the arena floor on all sides and the seats are about half-filled. On the north side of the arena floor, in the seats is a fancy, canopied booth in which sit the referees.  A man stands up and announces.

"Good fighters, you who are about to fight, kill and die for us...  when the gong rings you may begin.  It will ring again when there are eight of you left standing at which time you will end.  May the best fighter win!"

A gong rings and the fight begins.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2003)

The woman that Sharlea saw in the Stable with her moves in to attack Sharlea (60).  Nearby Sharlea also sees the Ogre (63) fighting a group of men  (47, 61, 66).

_47 (12/12) attacks 63:_ *The crane carves the paradise; fends off the foray of the reptile!*

_60 (11/11) attacks Sharlea:_ *The crab blasts the sea; quells the drive of the ledge!*

_61 (13/13) attacks 63:_ *The crab breaks the fountain; shields against the punch of the tree as it harshly parries the drive of the rodent!*

_63 (14/14) attacks 66:_ *The northstar removes the ravine; shields against the slash of the venom!*

_66 (11/11) attacks 63:_ *The northstar cuts the tundra; fends off the roar of the mire!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 1, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=11; Total=18
*Hits Defeated:* 3/55
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Expert of the Dragon style (+2 dmg. with Dragon style moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
-Master of the Void
*Yen:* 1.5
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+5 to Dragon; +1 to Fang and Dagger moves) 
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
-Belt of weapon skill (+1 to Trident, Mace, Scythe, Lizard, Chimera, and Manticore)
*Possessions:* 1 red robe

**************************************************

Round: 1<br>
Hits: 18/18<br>
Chi: 8/8<font>
<BR>
*Sharlea lashes out at the other woman with her spear!
<BR>
At #60: The spear slashes higher than the labyrinth; negates the roar of the shell!*</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=left> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2003)

Sharlea defends and slashes the woman (60) with her spear.  Nearby Sharlea tje closest fighters are still the Ogre (63) fighting the group of men  (47, 61, 66).

_47 (12/12) attacks 63:_ *The snake vanquishes the ruins; bows by the beauty of the ledge!*

_60 (9/11) attacks Sharlea:_ *The ki-rin kicks underneath the heavens; shields against the punch of the mountain!*

_61 (13/13) attacks 63:_ *The east wind demolishes the dungeon; parries the motion of the elements!*

_63 (12/14) attacks 66:_ *The claw overwhelms the pillars; shields the punch of the bird!*

_66 (10/11) attacks 63:_ *The turtle nails the heavens; grasps the onslaught of the venom!*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 3, 2003)

Round: 2
Hits: 18/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea raises both of her arms high above her shoulders with her hands pointing downward. At the same time, she raises up her left leg until it is cocked in front of her and she is left balancing on one leg which she will use to kick out at her opponent when she attacks Sharlea...

At #60: The crane cuts the orchard; wards off the push of the mountain!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 5, 2003)

Sharlea Takes *1 hit* from the woman who attacks again(60).  Meanwhile, Sharlea sees a man wreated in frost and cold air (50) striding through the arena, 

_50 (14/14) attacks 47 *The whip drowns the wastelands; removes the kick of the mire! *yen**__

60 (9/11) attacks Sharlea: *The dagger punches the waterfall; removes the beauty of the abomination!*

61 (13/13) attacks 63: *The fox stands over the glade; guards against the punch of the holy ground!*

63 (12/14) attacks 66: *The mantis tumbles near the bluff; reduces the storm of the fortification!*

66 (7/11) attacks 63: *The lizard penetrates the temple; protects against the beauty of the grave!* 

Total Hits Scored: 2
Yen: 1_


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 5, 2003)

Round: 3
Hits: 17/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea swings her nunchaka at the woman...

The unicorn devastates the rapids; tracks over the storm of the settlement!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2003)

Sharlea scores a hit on the woman (60). Nearby, the ice mage (50) is still attacking one of the ogre (63) original assailants and the ogre is now only fighting  off two other men (61, 66).

_50 (14/14) attacks 47_ *The mantis assaults the glade; negates the violence of the lash!*

_60 (7/11) attacks Sharlea:_ *The hammer flips in the midst of the clearing; blocks the thrust of the sky!*

_61 (13/13) attacks 63:_ *The trident sucker punches the cemetery; waves away the gaze of the body!*

_63 (10/14) attacks 61:_ *The spider shatters the atoll; dodges the storm of the river!*

_66 (7/11) attacks 63:_ *The unicorn strikes upon the prairie; reduces the thrust of the mountain!* 

Total Hits Scored: 4
Yen: 1


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 7, 2003)

Round: 4
Hits: 17/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea uses her mental powers to read the woman's mind and steal the thought of what attack she is going to use next while planting a hopefully worse move within her weak mind to use instead. Throwing her hammer so it flips end over end until impacting against the wench, Sharlea uses her bare hands and TK to block the weak thrust of an attack from the woman...


Master of the Void against #60!

From Sharlea against #60: The hammer flips in the midst of the clearing; blocks the thrust of the sky!

From #60 against Sharlea: The northstar drifts by the swamp; prances upon the drive of the venom!*

If there is a carryover point of damage, aim it towards the ogre (#63) although I don't think the move is good enough to beat any of the other moves from that round personally so I don't expect it to happen even if I do manage to kill #60.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2003)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Sharlea smashes into the woman and is granted a brief moment of respite with no one attacking her.  The combats near by are close enough for her to join into though.
> 
> 47 (10/12) attacks 50 The lizard stands from the tombs; conceals the tempest of the venom!
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 7, 2003)

Round: 5
Hits: 17/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea swings her Garden Staff at the Ice Mage in an annihilating blow before dodging sideways to avoid any attack which may come near her.

At #50: The staff annihilates the forest; dodges the drive of the flower!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2003)

Sharlea's blow completely misses the man who masterfully dodges aside, sending a crushing wave of icy water flying into the chest of his opponent.

The ice mage then turns on Sharlea with an icy attack.

_47 (7/12) attacks 50_ *The nunchaku falls upon the village; negates the push of the star!*

_50 (14/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The blizzard assaults the glacier; silences the offensive of the ledge!*

_61 (12/13) attacks 66:_ *The willow demolishes the ruins and slashes on top of the elements; defends against the edge of the storm!*

_63 (10/14) attacks 66:_ *The tiger moves near the fountain and scourges the Spring of Life; avoids the thrust of the grass!*

_66 (4/11) attacks 63:_ *The east wind parts the swamp; leaps over the thrust of the grave!* 

Total Hits Scored: 11
Yen: 1


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 8, 2003)

Round: 6
Hits: 17/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea uses her mental powers to block the icy attack by shoving the Ice Mage away with an invisible push.

At #50: SHOVE!*


P.S.- Can you do a Masters ruling so that we know the location and style of the day and such? This fight may just be long enough that I could get a move using the style of the day and therefore get some use out of my Holy Warrior ability.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Do you want to post an attack aimed at another contestant with that shove?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 14, 2003)

Attack at #63: *The opal unicorn tracks on top of the ricefield; waves away the efforts of the feline!*

I didn't realize I got another attack along with the shove, but if you say so, then here one is.

Don't worry about delays in posting, real life can be rough that way. Sorry to hear there was need for a funeral in your life recently.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 19, 2003)

Sharlea shoves back the ice mage and then turns and wounds the ogre.  The ogre shrugs off the attack, concentrating on finishing his wounded opponent (66) aided by another man (61).  The ice mage recovers and once more attacks Sharlea.

_47 (7/12) attacks 50_ *The unicorn tramples the volcano; shields against the terror of the tree!*

_50 (14/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The spear crushes the clouds; sings from the drive of the sickle as it seeks atop the push of the pole!*

_61 (12/13) attacks 66:_ *The thunder silences the glacier; conceals the tempest of the bird!*

_63 (10/14) attacks 66:_ *The mantis spins close to the swamp; wards off the roar of the body!*

_66 (2/11) attacks 63:_ *The chain leaps acing the forest; quells the speed of the elements!* 

Total Hits Scored: 13
Yen: 1


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 19, 2003)

Round: 7
Hits: 17/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea flies forward with her Dragonstrike on top of the Ice Mage while fending off the kick of his spear...

At #50: The dragon strikes on top of the clearing; fends off the kick of the fortification!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea takes *1 hit* from the ice mage.  Meanwhile the ogre (63) turns on the fighter who joined him (61) in ganging up on the injured fighter (66).

The sounds of battle are slowly joined by the sound of men dying.

_47 (7/12) attacks 50_ *The whip withers the badlands; elegantly fends off the slash of the stone as it tranquilly negates the punch of the river!*

_50 (14/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The mace sings before the orchard; parries the aggression of the storm!*

_61 (12/13) attacks 66:_ *The panther shouts across the city; shreds the chaos of the venom!*

_63 (9/14) attacks 61:_ *The whip seeks with the plain; silences the assailment of the reptile!*

_66 (1/11) attacks 63:_ *The tsunami slashes within the temple; avoids the slash of the grass! *yen** 

Total Hits Scored: 13
Yen: 2


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 21, 2003)

Round: 8
Hits: 16/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea takes the hit with a turn of her cheek. Spitting the blood out of her mouth, Sharlea leisurely points her Storm Hammer at the Ice Mage while muttering a word of power. Electricity crackles around the head of the hammer before arcing towards the mage who just struck her...

At # 50: The lightning tranquilly eliminates the tundra; scatters the beauty of the bone!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 24, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

With a wave of his hand, the mage parries the lightning aside.  The recoil causes Sharlea to take *1 hit*.  The mage however is subsequently struck from behind with a whip.

_47 (7/12) attacks 50_ *The crab sweeps on top of the forest; dodges the stab of the feline then it calmly blocks the stab of the flame!*

_50 (12/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The chain charges the tundra; protects against the aggression of the settlement!*

_61 (12/13) attacks 66:_ *The nunchaku attacks the hells; blocks the roar of the fires! *yen**

_63 (8/14) attacks 61:_ *The tiger stands near the rapids and storms the isle; shields against the gaze of the club!*

_66 (1/11) attacks 63:_ *The blizzard tramples the desert; removes the rolling of the river!*

Total Hits Scored: 13
Yen: 3


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 25, 2003)

Round: 9
Hits: 15/18
Chi: 8/8

*Seeing another score a hit with a whip, Sharlea tries to follow suit and hope she can finally get a hit in on this tough opponent...

The whip dances through the vineyard; shreds the chi of the feline!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 27, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea manages to strike the mage.  A second blow from behind causes the mage to stumble.  But he is almost immediately back in the fight.  Muttering an arcane word he starts to rise off the ground, apparently seeking a safer position from which to attack. 

_47 (7/12) attacks 50_ *The panther seeks across the beach; protects against the stab of the holy ground! *yen**

_50 (9/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The scorpion swims atop the tower; dodges the rising of the pole!*

_61 (11/13) attacks 66:_ *The mace strikes by the castle; protects against the gaze of the settlement!*

_63 (7/14) attacks 61:_ *The weasel annihilates the paradise and bows below the elements; quells the chi of the canine!*

_66 (1/11) attacks 63:_ *The chimera slashes higher than the wastelands; guards against the efforts of the sickle as it parts the violence of the maze!*

Total Hits Scored: 15
Yen: 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 27, 2003)

Round: 10
Hits: 15/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea pushes herself away from the ground with her mental powers and launches a powerful kick at the airborne mage in the hopes of shutting him up to shut down his spellcasting...

The foot penetrates the swamp; silences the offensive of the bone!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 1, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea successfully scores a kick, sending the mage back down to the ground.

Meanwhile the three others fighting near Sharlea do not seem to be making a lot of headway in taking each other out as they go round and round.

_47 (7/12) attacks 50_ *The hammer glides near the cavern; dodges the terror of the spring!*

_50 (7/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The staff mangles the cavern; absorbs the touch of the ledge!*

_61 (10/13) attacks 66:_ *The dagger spins upon the tundra; painfully parries the touch of the tides!*

_63 (7/14) attacks 61:_ *The panther drops from the marsh; removes the offensive of the bone!*

_66 (1/11) attacks 63:_ *The dagger splits the beach; shields the chi of the horn!*

Total Hits Scored: 17
Yen: 4


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 1, 2003)

Round: 11
Hits: 15/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea reaches out with her mental powers to trip up the mage before he can reach her with his staff...

Dirty Trick at #50!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea's mental assualt is so powerful it stuns all those around her.  They glare at her and then Sharlea is once more under attack.

_47 (7/12) attacks Sharlea:_ *The wolf splits the castle; blocks the tempest of the river! *yen**

_50 (7/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The northstar flies with the desert; redirects the rolling of the club!*

_61 (10/13) attacks 66:_ *The fang nails the dungeon; grasps the stab of the farm!*

_63 (7/14) attacks 61:_ *The dragon swims close to the glacier; dodges the rising of the wood!*

_66 (1/11) attacks 63:_ *The whip kicks near the fountain; blocks the drive of the canine as it tranquilly silences the touch of the fires! *yen**

Total Hits Scored: 17
Yen: 6


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 4, 2003)

Round: 12
Hits: 15/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea attacks the mage with her Dragon-Fang dagger while trying to avert any incoming attacks...

At #50: The fang demolishes the ravine; averts the rolling of the wood!*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea takes *1 hit* from the other man attacking her (47).  With a gurgle, a man nearby (66) goes down, but not before he once more injures the ogre (63).  Out of the corner of her eye, Sharlea see's another fighter (72) move closer, engaged in a frantic battle with another man.

_47 (7/12) attacks Sharlea:_ *The foot bows atop the tundra; dominates the kick of the ice!*

_50 (5/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The lizard sucker punches the heavens; quells the energy of the pole!*

_61 (10/13) attacks 66:_ *The fox bows on top of the foothills; shields the onslaught of the stone!*

_63 (6/14) attacks 61:_ *The fang leaps over the temple; dominates the chaos of the field!*

_72 (5/10) attacks 71:_ *The crane leaps over the foothills; scatters the aggression of the maze!*

Total Hits Scored: 19
Yen: 6


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 9, 2003)

Round: 13
Hits: 14/18
Chi: 8

*Sharlea aims her strike at the man who just hit her while swinging through to possibly hit another opponent as well!

The manticore brutalizes the ravine and appears above the wind; absorbs the efforts of the holy ground! *yen*

Perfect Mastery To: The Invincible Hammer brutalizes the ravine and appears above the wind; absorbs the efforts of the holy ground! *yen*---at #47 with follow up directed at #61.*


----------



## Wicht (Apr 11, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea's mighty blow smashes one man apart and severely injures the second.  The sound of their dying mingles with the sound of other men doing the same.

_50 (5/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The manticore becomes one with the cavern; waves away the thrust of the holy ground!*

_61 (2/13) attacks Sharlea:_ *The chain prances below the clearing; shields against the gaze of the fortification!*

_63 (6/14) attacks 61:_ *The turtle flies within the ocean; scatters the violence of the insect! *yen**

_72 (5/10) attacks 71:_ *The spear ravages the island; harshly shields against the push of the holy ground!/b]**

71 (6/13) attacks 72:*The _sword_ rides from the clouds; scatters the thrust of the body! *yen*[/b]

Total Hits Scored: 33
Yen: 9


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 11, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 14
Hits: 14/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea stabs at another fighter with a lethal attack...

At #61: The ruby spear slays the labyrinth; redirects the energy of the stone! *yen+yen**


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>



*Edit*-Jeez! Did somebody turn up the Yen factor on the generator, or what?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 15, 2003)

Another question for you as well, Wicht.

Sharlea has multiple weapons whch give her bonuses to the same style. For instance, she has two weapons that give her +1 to Staff style and another one which gives her a +3 to Staff style. Can she sell the individual bonuses from an item (the two +1 bonuses) without selling the entire weapon the bonus is attached to? This would reduce the clutter of items to some degree as well as putting her resources to better use. What do ya think?


----------



## Wicht (Apr 16, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea spears her target.

she is dimly aware that at least half of the contestants are down.  Bodies lies strewn across the arena floor.

_50 (5/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The wolf mangles the peaks; dodges the thrust of the shell!*

_63 (6/14) attacks 50:_ *The claw prances close to the canyon; fends off the chaos of the body!*

_72 (5/10) attacks 71:_ *The lotus blossom nails the canyon; parts the terror of the sands!*

_71 (3/13) attacks 72:_*The phoenix lies across the glade; silences the onslaught of the grave!*

Total Hits Scored: 35
Yen: 13

There should be nothing wrong with selling off one part of a weapon.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 16, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 15
Hits: 14/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea attacks the ice mage again...

At #50: The spider devours the heavens; silences the kick of the maze!*


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine,Labyrinth</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 17, 2003)

*EDIT* Nevermind...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 17, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea is struck by the mage for *1 hit*.  A new Fighter (32) rushes up and attacks the mage from behind

_32 (8/16) attacks 50:_ *The whip devastates the ruins; scatters the push of the fortification!*

_50 (5/14) attacks Sharlea_ *The fist kicks close to the dungeon; absorbs the foray of the ledge!*

_63 (6/14) attacks 50:_ *The lizard assails the ocean; guards against the punch of the stone!*

_72 (5/10) attacks 71:_ *The foot devastates the ricefield; absorbs the blood of the grave!*

_71 (2/13) attacks 72:_*The southern cross strikes the pillars; quells the storm of the body!*

Total Hits Scored: 35
Yen: 13

There should be nothing wrong with selling off one part of a weapon. [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 18, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 16
Hits: 13/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea attacks the ice mage again...

At #50: The chain masterfully demolishes the orchard; grasps the throw of the grave!*


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine,Labyrinth</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

Oooh! A 4-pointer if it hits.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 18, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

The Ice mage goes down in a flurry of blows.  Suddenly Sharlea finds herself battling both the ogre (63) and a feirce looking swordsman (32).

_32 (8/16) attacks Sharlea:_ *The trident annihilates the vineyard; quells the blood of the grass!*

_63 (6/14) attacks Sharlea:_ *The grasshopper devours the grotto; waves away the efforts of the mountain!*

_72 (5/10) attacks 71:_ *The foot drifts on top of the clearing while it beautifully rends the bone; defends against the speed of the barrens!*

_71 (1/13) attacks 72:_*The kama punches by the heavens; negates the aggression of the crevice!*

Total Hits Scored: 39
Yen: 13


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 18, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 17
Hits: 13/18
Chi: 6/8

*Sharlea mentally shoves the Ogre while telapathically stabbing into the swordsmans mind...

Shove at # 63(from Holy Battery), and Chair Shot at #32!*


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine,Labyrinth, Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Apr 22, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea successfully wounds the swordsman slightly and propels the ogre backwards.  But there are audible gasps scattered throughout the arena, both from the floor and the seats and Sharlea realizes suddenly that she blew her cover by using one of her holy powers.

For the moment though of more pressing concern is the enraged ogre charging at her and the fiery throwing stars being hurled in her direction.

_32 (7/16) attacks Sharlea:_ *The manticore completely torments the volcano; avoids the motion of the venom!*

_63 (6/14) attacks Sharlea:_ *The fang flips above the volcano; redirects the aggression of the blade!*

_72 (4/10) attacks 71:_ *The mantis scourges the peaks; reduces the pain of the insect!*

_71 (1/13) attacks 72:_*The claw dominates the pillars; blocks the assailment of the canine!*

Total Hits Scored: 40
Yen: 13


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 22, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 18
Hits: 13/18
Chi: 4/8

*Sharlea mentally shoves the Swordsman this time while attacking the Ogre...

Shove at # 32(from Holy Battery), 
and at #63:The flying chimera scatters the bluff; leaps over the tempest of the tides!*


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine,Labyrinth, Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Apr 23, 2003)

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea's mental blast sends the throwing stars careening harmlessly away.  Endued with skill from her belt, she then plants a strong blow on the ogre.

_32 (7/16) attacks Sharlea:_ *The fox penetrates the temple; protects against the drive of the mire!*

_63 (4/14) attacks Sharlea:_ *
The turtle strikes across the cemetery; avoids the cut of the farm!*

_72 (3/10) attacks 71:_ *The sneaky dragon swims close to the pillars; conceals the throw of the tides as it drops below the slash of the grave!*

_71 (1/13) attacks 72:_*The unicorn becomes one with the clouds; shields the chaos of the mire! *

Total Hits Scored: 42
Yen: 13


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 23, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 19
Hits: 13/18
Chi: 4/8

*Hoping to finish off the swordsman since he's the tougher opponent, Sharlea lashes out at him with her Hammer while trying to leap over any incomming attacks...

At# 32(with any carryover to #63): The hammer blasts the desert as it skillfully ravages the Cho-ma Market Square; leaps over the rising of the elements!

And might as well add this too!: HOLY DAY=Hammer!*


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine,Labyrinth, Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

So this round's attack is a 9 pointer if it hits!

P.S.- Just noticed this myself in going through to see what powers Sharlea had left... That last hit at the Ogre should be for 1 more point since it was the style of the day, per her Holy Warrior ability.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 24, 2003)

oops - fixed the ogres hits to reflect the use of the day.

Day: Chimera
Location: City

Sharlea's smashes through the swordsman and then into the ogre.  As her holy powers further strengthen her blow, there are more and more combatants noticing that she is a holy warrior.  

The arena is beginning to empty of living fighters.  There are about thirty or so left, many of them growing tired.  But Sharlea notices that at least three of them are, having finished off their last opponents rushing to attack her (21, 33, 97).  She can feel dark energies pulsing off of them.  They are unholy warriors most likely


_color=violet]21 (5/15) attacks Sharlea: *The fox sweeps with the prairie; shreds the chaos of the iron!*

33 (6/14) attacks Sharlea: *The blizzard masterfully slays the vineyard; blocks the assailment of the sky!*[/color]

63 (1/14) attacks Sharlea: *The phoenix destroys the heavens; reduces the violence of the river!*

72 (3/10) attacks 71: *The tiger slides upon the wastelands; silences the punch of the venom!*

97 (4/12) attacks Sharlea:*The whip kicks higher than the plain; reduces the efforts of the lash!*

Total Hits Scored: 52
Yen: 13_


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 24, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 20
Hits: 13/18
Chi: 2/8

*Sharlea does what she can to survive the onslaught of fighters now gunning for her...

Shove at# 33(From Holy Battery) and attack at #21: The staff brutalizes the volcano; shreds the storm of the club!*


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine,Labyrinth, Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Apr 30, 2003)

Day: Hammer
Location: City

Sharlea smashes her staff against one of her opponents, taking only _1 hit_ in the process.


_21 (1/15) attacks Sharlea:_ *The wolf tumbles upon the volcano; leaps over the cut of the pole!*

_33 (6/14) attacks Sharlea:_ *The spider severs the rapids; waves away the terror of the bone!*

_63 (1/14) attacks Sharlea:_ *The blizzard vanquishes the wastelands; reduces the quickening of the flame!*

_72 (3/10) attacks 63:_ *The whip rains upon the hells; absorbs the throw of the field!*

_97 (4/12) attacks Sharlea:_*The ki-rin kicks within the dungeon; parts the punch of the river!*

Total Hits Scored: 56
Yen: 13


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 30, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 21
Hits: 12/18
Chi: 0/8

*Sharlea uses the last of her mental strength to once again shove away the most dangerous looking attack while attempting to finish the fighter she injured with her staff...

Shove at# 33(From Holy Battery) and Attack at #21: The southern cross wracks the city; dominates the violence of the grass!*


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine,Labyrinth, Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (May 2, 2003)

Day: Hammer
Location: City

Sharlea takes another *1 hit* but two of those attacking her go down.

There are only about 15 or so people left standing in the arena.


_33 (6/14) attacks Sharlea:_ *The foot drops through the grotto; dexterously guards against the blood of the insect!*

_72 (3/10) attacks 64:_ *The spider thrusts the atoll; scatters the chi of the wind! *yen**

_97 (4/12) attacks Sharlea:_*
The mantis parts the island; conceals the descent of the tides!*

Total Hits Scored: 57
Yen: 14


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 3, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 22
Hits: 11/18
Chi: 0/8

*Sharlea pulls out her staff again to swing at her toughest opponent...

Attack at #33: The staff angrily storms the ravine; protects against the push of the blade!*


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine,Labyrinth, Orchard, City</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

Question: Will the 'Total Hits Scored' be counted as Hits Defeated when this battle is over allowing Sharlea to level up between this fight and the final fight between her and the other 7?


----------



## Wicht (May 6, 2003)

Day: Hammer
Location: City

Sharlea takes another *1 hit* but manages to strike one of the men with her staff.


_33 (2/14) attacks Sharlea:_ *The sword shreds the tower; scatters the descent of the flower!*

_72 (3/10) attacks 97:_ *The manticore blasts the tombs; parts the blood of the horn!*

_97 (3/12) attacks Sharlea:_*The opal blizzard falls above the city as it destroys the Ancient Volcano; avoids the blood of the settlement!*

Total Hits Scored: 61
Yen: 14 

Total Hits scored counts as hits defeated.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 6, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 23
Hits: 10/18
Chi: 0/8

*Sharlea shows how advanced her training in Dragon style has become in conjunction with her awesome dragon fang weapon...

Attack at #33 with carryover damage to #72 and then #97: The dragon scourges the cavern; quells the terror of the iron!*


Eligible Styles: N/A-training in Dragon
Eligible Locations:Clearing, Ravine,Labyrinth, Orchard, City</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

*Edit*- An 8-pointer if it hits


----------



## Wicht (May 7, 2003)

Day: Hammer
Location: City

Sharlea takes *2 hits* but despite being struck by the second unholy warrior, she tears apart the first one, turning upon the other fighter who manages to evade.

Even as Sharlea turns to once more attack, the trumpets blare and the gong is sounded declaring the first round to be over.  The unholy warrior grudgingly backs away from Sharlea.

"Please conduct yourselfs through the northern gate and find a seat in the fighters stands," calls the announcer to the fighters.  Sharlea sees that the other seven fighters are slowly walking towards a now opened gate which leads to stairs up to some seats.

_Sharlea gains 63 hits worth of experience._

Yen: 14


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 7, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=12; Total=19
*Hits Defeated:* 11/60
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Master of the Avenging Dragon style (Immunity and +2 dmg. with Dragon style moves and +1 to Avenging moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
-Master of the Void
*Yen:* 1.5
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+5 to Dragon; +1 to Fang and Dagger moves) 
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
-Belt of weapon skill (+1 to Trident, Mace, Scythe, Lizard, Chimera, and Manticore)
*Possessions:* 1 red robe

**************************************************

Sharlea follows the other 7 fighters through the gate and rests herself mentally while realizing just how powerful she has now become in her Dragon style.
</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=left> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

I assume I don't get the 14 Yen yet?


----------



## Wicht (May 10, 2003)

You don't get the 14 yen yet.

The other seven fighters give Sharlea wary glances as they sit down.  sharlea can't help but notice that the arena seats are beginning to fill up with figures in red robes.  There seem to easily be twenty or thirty new arrivals of these red-garbed guards.

The arena floor is cleared out and two of the fighters are called out to fight.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 11, 2003)

*Sharlea will keep her distance from the others and watch the battle between the first two fighters while also looking here and there for the easiest exits from the arena in case she needs some way to escape from all the red robes now gathering to catch her.

Meanwhile, she thinks to herself, 'Why in the name of Nikodemus did I every let slip my true power to these people!?'*


----------



## Wicht (May 13, 2003)

Sharlea sees that the only ways out of the arena floor are the doors leading to the fighter's stalls below the seats, the door leading up to the fighters box, a door leading up to the officials box and the door through which the bodies are carried.  

Sharlea does not have long to wait.  The firsit fight of the second round is soon over and the winner walks triumphantly back to the seats.  The loser is picked up and carried off the floor by two drudges.  And then her number is called along with that of number 15, a burly, well armed man.  Her opponent walks quickly down to the arena floor and takes up a fighting stance.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (May 19, 2003)

Sharlea will walk back onto the bloody sands with the grace and honor she feels permeating her from her god. Somehow, she knows she will get through this trial and persevere. Standing, facing her new opponent, Sharlea prepares herself and her weapons for another battle.

_"If you revere any gods or demons, now is the time to pray to them for your soul."_


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2003)

Sorry for the absence.  Between the boards being down and phone troubles, I have not been online enough to post lately.  But I am back now. 

The man merely snorts at the suggestion that he pray and readies a weapon.  He appears to be a capable fighter.  

The gong rings and the fight begins.

Sharlea moves first.

*Daneel Fistarm*
*CR:* 14
*Hits:* 16
*Possessions:*  Leather Armor, Shield, Sword, Dagger, Hammer, Spear, Gauntlets (+1 Fist)
*Powers:*
Dirty Trick, Shove (x3)
Chair Shot
Master of the Sword
Master of the Spear
Master of the Hammer
Master of the Dagger

Yen: 24


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 1, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 1
Hits: 18/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea unsheaths her poisioned kama and leaps into a high arc which carries her to her foe so that she may attack him. Leaping again right after her attack to avoid his counter attack, Sharlea happens to land near where a shiny yen lies glinting in the bloody sands...

The kama leaps above the dungeon; leaps over the punch of the farm! *yen**


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

Sorry to hear you had troubles getting back here, and glad to see that you are back!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 3, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 16

*The hammer shouts upon the grotto; shreds the cut of the lash!*

**************************************

Daneel hefts his hammer and charges at Sharlea who easily cuts him.

*Hits Remaining:* 14
Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 3, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 2
Hits: 18/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea uses the rat style to come in under her opponents defenses with a solid punch before skittering away to ward off his countering attack...

The rat punches below the temple; wards off the assailment of the flower!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Jun 4, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 14

*The crane dominates the clouds; dodges the terror of the lash!
*

**************************************

Daneel leaps over Sharlea's attack and smashes his foot against her face for *1 hit*.

Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 5, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 3
Hits: 17/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea unleashes a firey hot dragon-fang attack to devour her opponents strength and quell his ability to fight at his best...

The fang devours the hells; quells the efforts of the farm!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Jun 6, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 14

*Chair Shot!*

**************************************

Daneel dodges under the fiery blast and as he does so, throws a small barbed needle that latches into Sharlea's skin, hurting her and momentarily distracting her.  Sharlea takes *1 hit*.

Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 6, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 4
Hits: 16/18
Chi: 8/8

*Trying to get close to her opponent, Sharlea lashes out at him with her clawed gauntlet...

The panther rends the sea; dominates the beauty of the grass!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Jun 13, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 14

*The crane devours the fountain; shields the tempest of the cave!*

**************************************

Daneel blocks Sharlea's rending attack and performs a quick headbut which knocks Sharlea back and does *1 hit.*

Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 13, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 5
Hits: 15/18
Chi: 8/8

*Losing her temper for a moment, Sharlea screams in rage at her foe. Her mental powers, fueled by her strong emotions, force the wind itself to bend to her will. Blowing like a gale, the west wind blows a tormenting storm right down on top of Sharlea and her opponent...

The west wind completely torments the orchard; shields against the pain of the spring!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Jun 16, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 14

*The oak breaks the heavens; defends against the descent of the sickle so fast that it forcefully blocks the chi of the canine!*

**************************************

Daneel moves two quick for Sharlea to follow his movements but before she knows it he has moved right up next to her and with a swift move he brings the but of his spear up against her head.  Her mental control over the wind falters Sharlea takes another *1 hit*.

Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 17, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 6
Hits: 14/18
Chi: 8/8

*Losing mental control over the storm above them, Sharlea is herself surprised by the bolts of lightning which start to strike the ground all around the arena, walking and jumping around like living things. Feeling her blood run cold as a glacier, Sharlea grasps the reins of her mental powers and attempts to bend the furious storm to her will again...

The lightning prances by the glacier; grasps the chi of the shell!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Jun 17, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 14

*The rat speaks in the midst of the dungeon; protects against the aggression of the bird!*

**************************************

Sharlea's lightning storm distracts her opponent long enough for her hammer to make a small dent.

Yen:  25 


*Hits Remaining:* 12


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 17, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 7
Hits: 14/18
Chi: 8/8

*The storm gets further out of control as a cold wind blows down out of the sky, bringing with it snow and freezing rain to slam into the face of Sharlea's foe...

The blizzard punches close to the temple and roughly impales the Graveyard of the Undying; leaps over the offensive of the star!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Jun 22, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 12

*The dragon blasts the atoll; protects against the assailment of the ledge!*

**************************************

Sharlea easily counters Daneel's attack and manages to once more strike him.

Yen:  25 

*Hits Remaining*: 10


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 24, 2003)

*<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 8
Hits: 14/18
Chi: 8/8

Sharlea switches back to a purely physical attack with her dragon-fang dagger...

The fang mangles the hells; swiftly dominates the foray of the cave!


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center> *


----------



## Wicht (Jun 27, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 10

*The ki-rin eliminates the paradise; defends against the roar of the sands!*

**************************************

Daneel barely manages to evade Sharlea's attack but in doing so he manages to score *1 hit*.

Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 27, 2003)

*<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 9
Hits: 13/18
Chi: 8/8

Sharlea slashes at her fow with her clawed gauntlets...

The tiger torments the canyon; reduces the punch of the garden!


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center> *


----------



## Wicht (Jun 28, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 10

*Shove!*

**************************************

Daneel easily sidesteps the attack and pushes Sharlea away from him.

Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jun 28, 2003)

*<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 10
Hits: 13/18
Chi: 8/8

With a boom of thunder from her Storm Hammer, Sharlea launches a volley of lightning at Daneel...

The lightning sings over the island; parries the offensive of the sky!


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center> *


----------



## Wicht (Jul 5, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 10

*The fist dodges close to the fountain; removes the roar of the flame!*

**************************************

Daneel rolls under the lightning, though it is close.  He launches out of his roll and punches Sharlea for *2 hits*.

Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 5, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 11
Hits: 11/18
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea swings with a wide attack to hit everything around her as her whip cracks like thunder...

The whip devastates the orchard; leaps over the kick of the rodent!

FoF from Battery!

The thunder nails the clouds; shields the speed of the rodent!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Jul 7, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 10

*Shove!*

**************************************

Daneel once more manages to roll completely away from the attack.

Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 8, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 12
Hits: 11/18
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea claws at her foe and tries to shield herself as well...

The claw impales the island; shields the motion of the barrens*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Jul 8, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 10

*The claw rains upon the cavern; parts the rolling of the horn!*

**************************************

Sharlea's forceful attack just barely manages to clear Daneel's defences but it is enough for her and she makes contact

Yen:  25


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 8, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 13
Hits: 11/18
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea storms at her foe with an attack aimed to further reduce his aggressive drive...

The rat storms the waterfall; reduces the drive of the barrens!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

P.S.- Shouldn't Daneel's Hits have dropped by 2 (from 10 to 8) in the above post since Sharlea connected you said?


----------



## Wicht (Jul 11, 2003)

I just hadn't deducted the hits yet - I knew they were at 8.  I should have posted them twice I guess for your benefit (before and after)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 8

*The claw dominates the well; parts the onslaught of the blade!*

**************************************

Daneel scores *1 hit* on Sharlea as he moves swiftly aside from her charge and clips her on the back of the head.

Yen:  25



I will be on vacation starting Monday and won't be home for 2 weeks.  I may be able to post next friday or saturday, but if not I will be back around the 29th.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jul 11, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 14
Hits: 10/18
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea kicks out in anger...

The ki-rin kicks the village; leaps over the tempest of the wind!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

P.S.- Shouldn't Daneel's Hits have dropped by 2 (from 10 to 8) in the above post since Sharlea connected you said?


----------



## Wicht (Jul 31, 2003)

At long last I have returned 
No more vacation this year so I should be around for a while 

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 8

*The lotus blossom slaughters the dungeon; parries the motion of the flame! *yen**

**************************************

Daneel scores another *1 hit* on Sharlea as he attacks fiercely.

Yen:  26


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 1, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 15
Hits: 9/18
Chi: 3/8

*Feeling no pain, Sharlea unleashes an overwhelming attack at Daneel...

The phoenix painlessly overwhelms the desert; silences the aggression of the mire!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Aug 1, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 8

*The chain parts the peaks before it cuts the Altar of the Rainbow Circle; shreds the blood of the flower!*

**************************************

Daneel is struck by Sharlea's attack.


color=orange]*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 6[/color]

Yen:  26


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 2, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 16
Hits: 9/18
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea lashes out at Daneel with her chain-whip...

The chain rends the badlands; blocks the gaze of the wind!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Aug 6, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 6

*Shove!*

**************************************

Once More Daneel manages to evade Sharlea's attack with a bit of fancy footwork and a shove.



Yen:  26


----------



## Nafal 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 17
Hits: 9/18
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea attacks again...

The fang slashes the sea; shreds the drive of the mire!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

Ooops, I posted under my sons username. It's me, Phoenix, though.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 8, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 6

*The ki-rin drops before the badlands; protects against the quickening of the sands!*

**************************************

Daneel moves to avoid Sharlea's attack but is a little too slow.

Hits Remaining: 4


Yen:  26


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 9, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 18
Hits: 9/18
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea attempts to deliver a crushing blow...

The phoenix crushes the desert; wards off the motion of the garden!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Aug 9, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 4

*The ki-rin decimates the dungeon so fast that it lies next to Shangtung Mountain; quells the rolling of the garden!*

**************************************

Daneel's last move was obviously a fient to draw Sharlea into a devestating blow.  Fortunately Sharlea manages to avoid most of the attack but she is still struck for *1 hit*.

Yen:  26


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 10, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 19
Hits: 8/18
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea dodges and leaps to avoid Daneel's strikes while trying to position herself for a favorable attack at him...

The snake dodges in the midst of the hells; leaps over the chi of the sky! *yen**


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Aug 14, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 4

*The lotus blossom carves the brush; dodges the beauty of the rodent!*

**************************************

Daneel moves just a little too fast for Sharlea and Sharlea takes another *1 hit*.

Yen:  27


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 15, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 20
Hits: 7/18
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea attacks Daneel in return...

The kama falls on top of the island; wards off the storm of the river!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Aug 15, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 4

*The west wind lies with the forest; parries the drive of the sky!*

**************************************

Sharlea's slightly more agressive move allows her to slice Daneel with her Katana.

*Hits Remaining:* 2

Yen:  27


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 15, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 21
Hits: 7/18
Chi: 3/8

*Feeling confident that she can beat this foe, Sharlea tracks Daneel's movements in an attempt to deliver a telling and final blow to finish this fight...

The lotus blossom tracks by the city; removes the cut of the sky!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Aug 16, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 2

*The crab devastates the glacier; defends against the drive of the farm!*

**************************************

Sharlea's overconfidence proves her undoing and she takes another *1 hit* as Daneel delivers a devastating punch.

Yen:  27


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 17, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 22
Hits: 6/18
Chi: 3/8

*Not overconfidence, just confidence guides her hand as she slashes through the air at Daneel with her storm hammer to shred his fighting spirit and hopefully finish him once and for all!

The thunder slashes across the canyon; shreds the chi of the rodent!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Aug 18, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 2

*The snake overwhelms the well as it carves the Swamp of Hopelessness; protects against the slash of the sky!*

**************************************

This time it seems pure skill as Daneel easily parries Sharlea's attack and strikes Sharlea for another *1 hit*.

Yen:  27


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 19, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 23
Hits: 5/18
Chi: 3/8

*

The thunder sucker punches the tombs; scatters the rising of the tree!

Holy Day: Thunder*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Aug 19, 2003)

*Daneel*
*Hits Remaining*: 2

*Dirty Trick!*
followed up by
*The lotus blossom rides atop the tombs; redirects the thrust of the ledge!*

**************************************

Desperately, Daneel throws dirt up into Sharlea's eyes.  When Sharlea can see again, Daneel is leaping through the air, a foot aiming for her head.

Yen:  27


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 19, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 24
Hits: 5/18
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea launches what WILL be her final attack in this battle, for she now has the knowledge she needs to overcome this foe with no further challenge..

The unicorn scatters the orchard; scatters the storm of the insect!*


Eligible Styles: none yet
Eligible Locations:none yet</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 22, 2003)

Wicht, just to save time, I'll finish the fight now. (hopefully)

If Sharlea's attack beats Daneel's, then I win anyway. If Daneel's attack beats Sharlea's, then I'll use Master of the Void to take his winning attack. If his attack only does one point back to him, then I'll use Chair Shot to finish him off.

The only loophole is if he draws a move that wins AND which he is immune to. I guess in that unlikely event, I'll take the hit and go on to the next round.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 22, 2003)

I haven't reviewed the rules in a while, but shouldn't you use master of the Void before judging occurs?

It's irrelevant this time though since your move beats his. 

Sharlea finally manages to land a final telling blow and with a scream her opponent falls backwards into the dust of the arena, twitches a moment, and then is dead.  Two workers come out of a door in the arena walls to grab the body,


----------



## Wicht (Aug 22, 2003)

Sharlea gets 14 hits worth of experience and the value of the items has already been added into the arena pot.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 22, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=12; Total=19
*Hits Defeated:* 25/60
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Master of the Avenging Dragon style (Immunity and +2 dmg. with Dragon style moves and +1 to Avenging moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
-Master of the Void
*Yen:* 1.5
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+5 to Dragon; +1 to Fang and Dagger moves) 
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
-Belt of weapon skill (+1 to Trident, Mace, Scythe, Lizard, Chimera, and Manticore)
*Possessions:* 1 red robe</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=left> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

*Sharlea sheaths her weapons and begins walking back to her seat unless she is directed to do something else...*

P.S.- I figured since his move and the judging would come in the same post, I had no choice but to pre-declare my intention to use the power if needed. Surely I'm not expected to use MotV without seeing his power first so as to avoid giving up a better attack for a lesser one? I suppose I could have just posted to you that I wanted to see his power before you judged, but that would have extended the fight a couple more days I figured, so I did it this way.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 27, 2003)

I had actually already posted his move, but your point is well taken.  If you want, I can delay judging when you go first to see if you want to use MotV.  For what its worth, sorry about the extremely slow posting speed on my end of late.  

Sharlea returns to her seat amid a cheering crowd.  She can't help but notice that there seem to be even more guards filling the crowd now than when she begun the fight.  

"Hee, hee..." giggles one of the fighters remaining, a mad looking fellow.  He whispers across to Sharlea, "Looks like your in a world of trouble.  If I was you I would try to find some way out of here other than the victor's stairs if you know what I mean."

And then he is called down to the next match.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 27, 2003)

*After silently mouthing a small prayer to St. Nikodemus for the mad man to emerge victorious from his battle, Sharlea takes his advice in mind and looks around again at her choices (or lack thereof) of possible exits from this place.

While scanning the arena, she also tries to keep an eye on the fight below. Seeing the crowd cheering again, she feels a slight lift in her spirits as she remembers their cheer for her after her victory over Daneel (*may his soul find whatever peace it deserved*). She wonders how much of their cheer was in respect of her fighting abilities, and how much was simple bloodlust. Thinking on this, she begins to wonder if escaping this place is her only real option. She hears a whisper in her mind... 'Win the crowd, and win your freedom'... She wonders if it might be able to work...perhaps if she fought a little dirtier she could earn more of the crowds respect and possibly they could keep the authorities from destroying her. It would be an all or nothing plan, but it would be her only chance to win that pot of loot. Was she that greedy, she wondered? To risk her life for that money? On the other hand, it wouldn't all be used on her. She would donate some of it to the church of St. Nikodemus and spend the rest with poor shopkeepers who would greatly welcome such an influx of Yen.

'Well, I have some time to think about it still. Perhaps I'll decide after my next match, assuming I survive that one...'*


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2003)

Sharlea looks once more but still, the only ways out of the arena floor that she can see are the doors leading to the fighter's stalls below the seats, the door leading up to the fighters box, a door leading up to the officials box and the door through which the bodies are carried.  The fighter's box has no other exits but the officials box has another door on the other side that leads to other rooms which are apparently over the fighter's stalls.  Sharlea can not discern where the door through which the bodies are carried goes but as the next fight finishes and the one who whispered to Sharlea returns victorious she thinks she sees stairs leading down on the other side of that door.

There is one more fight in the second round of fights and the remaining two fighters trudge down to the arena floor.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Aug 31, 2003)

*Sharlea settles her few remaining options in her mind before settling down to watch the final fight of the second round...*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 5, 2003)

Neither of the final two fighters seem that talented.  It is possible they made it into the finals through sheer luck. The fight goes back and forth for some time before one of the fighters manages to land a licky blow with a knife.

As the winner marches back to the fighter's box, two men come out to fetch the body of the fallen and carry it away.

There are now only four fighters left.  The Semi-final matches begin.

Sharlea's number is called for the first fight.  She is to face the most recent victor


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Sharlea walks down to the sandy arena floor to face her next foe...*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2003)

The other fighter seems a bit nervous but as soon as the gong sounds for the fight to begin, he begins his attack.  He is unarmed and unarmored but he moves with a certain style that indicates he has practiced hard to learn how to fight with nothing but his skills to aid him.

His first move is a powerful kick that is aimed at Sharlea's head.

*The chain kicks the temple; averts the stab of the river!*

***************************
*Tartiol*
*CR:* 10
*Hits*: 10
*Powers:*
Master of the Cherry blossom
Master of the East Wind
Master of the Temple
Master of the Southern Cross
Master of the West Wind
Expert of the Willow


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 7, 2003)

*Sharlea, Foehammer*
Round: 1
Hits: 19/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea slices at Tartiol's leg with her kama, shredding through his clothes and hopefully into his leg as well. With her free hand, she also blocks his kick to protect herself against his offensive move...*
*



			The kama strongly shreds the atoll; protects against the offensive of the flower!
		
Click to expand...


*
Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard
[top]






</FONT>[/top]


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2003)

sharlea's kama savagely blocks the fighters kick.  He retaliates by following up with a graceful but powerful punch

*The cherry blossom punches through the ravine; removes the offensive of the settlement!*

***************************
*Tartiol*
*Hits Remaining*: 8


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 12, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 2
Hits: 19/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea swings a deadly strike at her foe with her Invincible Hammer. She wonders if the strike will be strong enough to cause a small earthquake and break open the ground beneath Tartiol to bury his lifeless body within it's own funeral cavern...

The spear slays the cavern; guards against the assailment of the wood!

Perfect Mastery to: The Invincible Hammer slays the cavern; guards against the assailment of the wood!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Sep 13, 2003)

Sharlea's mighty blow crushes the helpless fighter.  Like that the fight is over and Sharlea is declared the winner.  Two drudges move out to collect the body.

_Sharlea recieves 10 hits worth of experience._


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 14, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=12; Total=19
*Hits Defeated:* 35/60
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Master of the Avenging Dragon style (Immunity and +2 dmg. with Dragon style moves and +1 to Avenging moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
-Master of the Void
*Yen:* 1.5
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+5 to Dragon; +1 to Fang and Dagger moves) 
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
-Belt of weapon skill (+1 to Trident, Mace, Scythe, Lizard, Chimera, and Manticore)
*Possessions:* 1 red robe</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=left> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

*Sharlea wipes her bloody hammer off on the shirt of the defeated fighter before they carry him away. Raising her arms in victory, she screams a primal yell at the crowd before lowering her chin to her chest while pulling her arms down until they are crossed over her chest. After a few moments with her eyes closed, Sharlea looks up again and walks back to her seat in the stands while checking out the stands to see what reaction she is getting from the crowd...*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 17, 2003)

The crowd seems very enthusiastic about Sharlea's fight.  It was short, but also bloody.  However, there seems to be little if any response from the many robed guards who sit motionless in the crowd.  Sharlea can almost feel the hatred pulsing forth from the unseen faces, hidden as they are behind their deep hoods.

As Sharlea mounts into the fighter's box, the other two warriors prepare to fight each other.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 21, 2003)

Sharlea watches the battle...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 24, 2003)

The fight last much longer than Sharlea's fight just lasted.  But finally, with a savage blow, the mad looking fighter is slain by his collected but skillful opponent.  The crowd applauds, the body is taken off and the fighter stares up at Sharlea in challenge.  It is time for the final fight...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Sharlea nods to the fighter in the arena center, looks around at the crowd and the guards one final time, and then makes her way slowly down to the blood covered sand of the arena floor for one final match...*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Thunder
The other fighter, a big burly man with a slight wolfish quality to his bearded face, waits patiently as Sharlea descends into the arena.  A spear twirls slowly in his hands.  The two fighters take their places opposite each other and then the gong sounds.  Sharlea's opponent moves slowly, his eyes watching Sharlea as he weighs her ability...

*Grawlowl*
*CR:* 13
*Hits:* 15
*Possessions:*  Leather Armor, Keen Spear (+2 to damage)
*Powers*
Dirty Trick
Shove
Fist of Fury (x2)
Master of the Spear
Master of the City
Master of the Fang
Master of the Dungeon
Student of the Claw
Student of the Labyrinth


yen=27


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 26, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 1
Hits: 19/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea swings her great club at the fighter for her opening move...

The oak menacingly obliterates the orchard; reduces the gaze of the river!

Holy Day: Hammer!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry about not posting for a week.  Last week was a killer.  I was working 13 hour days from monday through saturday and just had no time to get online at all.

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 15
*The invisible fang wracks the canyon; avoids the speed of the storm!**

It is a close round with both fighters aggresively pursuing each other, but at the last instant, Sharlea simply fails to see the blow that staggers her back.  Pain rips through her and as Grawlowl steps back and smiles savagely, Sharlea realizes from the blood on his mouth that the brute has actually bit her.  Sharlea takes 3 hits.

yen=27*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 7, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 2
Hits: 16/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea spins away from her foe while concealing her own attack until the last moment when she unleashes it on her enemy...

The rat spins next to the clouds; conceals the foray of the club! *yen**


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 7, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 15
*The mantis cuts the clouds; absorbs the violence of the wind!*

Grawlowl just misses Sharlea as Sharlea spins out of the way.  Sharlea smacks Grawlowl but it is a slight hit.

yen=28

You don't have any Rat weapons!  

*Hits remaining:* 14


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 9, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 3
Hits: 16/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea swings at her foe with her nunchuka while trying to grasp and stop his counter attack...

The diamond unicorn rends the marsh; grasps the storm of the cave!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 9, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 14
*The west wind quietly shatters the tombs; avoids the speed of the cave!*

Sharlea takes *1 hit* as Grawlowl calmly sidesteps her attack and smacks her with an open palm.

yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 4
Hits: 15/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea gracefully attempts to sidestep her foe's attack before launching a powerful blow straight at and hopefully into him...

The panther penetrates the tombs; gracefully quells the assailment of the sickle!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 10, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 14
*The rolling cherry blossom mangles the orchard; grasps the foray of the settlement then it tumbles higher than the stab of the wind!*

...

yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Master of the Void!*

Sharlea steals Grawlowl's 'rolling cherry blossum' move...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2003)

Ooops, double post!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 10, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

Sharlea fakes Grawlowl out, reverses his move and smacks him with her staff.

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 11

yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 10, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 5
Hits: 15/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea lets loose with a massive attack...

The dragon rends the brush; parts the push of the river!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 11, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 11
*The ki-rin slays the ravine; fends off the onslaught of the feline!*
*fist of fury!*
*The west wind moves with the glade; leaps over the pain of the settlement!*


As good as her move is, Grawlowl's is simply more vicious.  If Sharlea had been a little slower on the defensive he likely would have killed her.  As it is Sharlea takes *2 hits* from Grawlowl.

yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 12, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 6
Hits: 13/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea bends like a willow in the wind to strike hard at Grawlowl from the other side while fueling her fighting spirit with the pain he has inflicted to her so far...

The willow demolishes the shrine; absorbs the pain of the body!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 13, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 11
*Shove!*


Grawlowl sneers at Sharlea as she attacks and for a moment Sharlea sees his face change, becoming bestial and savage.  It is almost as if there is an animal under his skin.  And then the vision is gone.  

So sudden is the change that Sharlea finds herself faltering in her attack.

yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 14, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 7
Hits: 13/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea uses the momentum of his shove to leap and flip backwards absorbing the brunt of her foe's next attack on her well armored legs before coming back down with an unstoppable rain of punches like a spring monsoon...

The trident leaps over the cavern; absorbs the cut of the settlement and punches with the rising of the elements!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 14, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 11
*The scythe falls on top of the tower; sinuously scatters the roar of the blade!*


Grawlowl telegraphs his intention as he tries to throw himself at her and it is an easy thing for her to twist and leap backwards.  Her followup punches strike true.

*Hits Remaining:* 9

yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 15, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 8
Hits: 13/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea fakes high to cross her foe's signals before dodging low to launch an invasive attack at Grawlowl...

The southern cross invades the paradise; dodges the stab of the ice!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 15, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 9
*The east wind moves underneath the labyrinth; parries the drive of the ice!*


Grawlowl moves under Sharlea's attack and strikesher.  Sharlea takes *1 hit*.

yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 16, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 9
Hits: 12/19
Chi: 8/8

*Sharlea spreads her arms wide and looses a howling, frozen storm at her foe...

The blizzard drowns the rapids; leaps over the slash of the ice!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 16, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 9
*The lightning obliterates the prairie; waves away the energy of the feline!*
*Fist of Fury!*
*The whip seeks within the pillars; grasps the drive of the wind and delicately reduces the pain of the star!*


Moving like lightning, Grawlowl strikes Sharlea for *2 hits*.

yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 17, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 10 
Hits: 10/19
Chi: 3/8

*Sharlea swings her mace with a quick double stroke to attack her enemy...

The mace shatters the tundra; protects against the beauty of the maze and dominates the offensive of the field!

Fist of Fury!

The mace sweeps atop the peaks; protects against the gaze of the mountain!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 17, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 9
*Dirty Trick!*


As Sharlea moves to attack, Grawlowl howls loudly.  The noise is peircing and Sharlea is forced to cover her ears.  When she looks up Grawlowl is bearing down on her.

yen=28


----------



## Wicht (Oct 17, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 9
*The fang brutalizes the ricefield; avoids the onslaught of the venom!*


yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 17, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 11
Hits: 10/19
Chi: 1/8

*Sharlea pushes Grawlowl away with her mental powers before he can bite her...

Shove! (from Holy Battery)*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 18, 2003)

Location: City
Day: Hammer

*Grawlowl*
*Hits:* 9
*The mace swims atop the well; dominates the energy of the river!*


yen=28


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 18, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
Round: 12
Hits: 10/19
Chi: 1/8

*Sharlea takes her life in her hands at attempts to bring her foe down now that he is too worn out to dodge her finishing strike...

The manticore ravages the plain; guards against the beauty of the bird!

PM!: The invincible hammer ravages the plain; guards against the beauty of the bird!*


Eligible Styles: Unicorn
Eligible Locations:Orchard</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=top> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Wicht (Oct 18, 2003)

Sharlea’s hammer flies true and her opponent flies across the arena, landing in a heap, unmoving.  

_Sharlea receives 13 hits worth of experience._

The doors leading down open and two drudges enter onto the arena to carry off the body.  In the judges seat, the judges stand and applaud.  One of them tosses the winnings onto the arena floor.  Sharlea sees the robed guards starting to rise and move towards the judge’s seats.

There is a quiet hush in the stands as many of the spectators feel that they are about to witness an even more bloody fight.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 20, 2003)

<center><table border=2 width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 bgcolor=#6495ED bordercolor=#191970><tr><td align=center valign=top colspan=2 bgcolor=#0000CD><font color=#FFD700 size=4 face=verdana><B><I>Sharlea, Foehammer</i></b></font></td></tr><tr><td align=left valign=top width=83% bgcolor=#000080><font color=#FFFF00 size=2 face=verdana>
*Sharlea, Foehammer
Hits:* Natural=12; Total=19
*Hits Defeated:* 48/60
*Saved Experience:* 0
*Chi:* 8
*Powers:*
-Perfect Master of the Invincible Hammer (+2 dmg. and immunity to Hammer style moves, +1 dmg to Invincible moves)
-Master of the Avenging Dragon style (Immunity and +2 dmg. with Dragon style moves and +1 to Avenging moves)
-Dirty Trick(x1)
-Chair Shot
-Shove(x1)
-Holy Warrior
-Holy Day
-Holy Battery(FoF-5 Chi, Holy Light-8, Shove-2, Gain Life-3+, Share Life-3+, Purity of Focus-4)
-Master of the Void
*Yen:* 29.5
*Armor:* Elven Chain(+5 Hits)
*Shield:*  Mithril Kote(+2 Hits)
*Protective Accessory:* none
*Weapons:*
-Foe Hammer (+5 to Hammer moves and +5 to Invincible moves)
-Dragon-Fang Dagger (+5 to Dragon; +1 to Fang and Dagger moves) 
-Mjolnir, the Storm Hammer (+1 to Hammer, Thunder, Lightning, Tsunami, Blizzard, East Wind, and West Wind moves)
-Phoenix-Claw Sword (+1 to Phoenix, Claw, and Sword moves) 
-Oaken Staff/Spear (+1 to Oak, Staff, and Spear moves) 
-Gauntlets of the Great Cats (+1 to Fist, Tiger, and Panther moves) 
-Boots of the Canine (+1 to Foot, Wolf and Fox moves) 
-Chain-Whip (+1 to Chain and Whip moves) 
-Kama w/ Scorpion, Snake, and Spider venom (+1 to Kama, Scorpion, Snake, and Spider moves) 
-Necklace of feathered wisdom (+1 to Crane and Raven moves)
-Horn Nunchaku (+1 to Unicorn, Ki-rin, and Nunchaku moves)
-Garden Staff (+3 to staff, wolf and +2 to Vineyard and Orchard moves)
-Great Club (+2 Oak, +1 Willow, +1 Staff)
-Belt of weapon skill (+1 to Trident, Mace, Scythe, Lizard, Chimera, and Manticore)
*Possessions:* 1 red robe</td>
<td align=center valign=top width=17% bgcolor=#FFFFFF><P align=left> 
<img src=http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_4.jpg align=bottom height=220></font></td></tr></table></center>

*Sharlea picks up her winnings from the bloodied sands of the arena floor before readying herself for whatever comes next...*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 20, 2003)

Sharlea stands upon the arena sands as a host of guards begin to slowly move into position to rush at her.  The two drudges who had come out to collect the body hesitate uncertainly - the door behind them open and leading down into the unknown, but certainly away from the guards.  

The question is – stay and fight against overwhelming odds, or exit the arena before the guards are in position to attack?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Seeing what may be her only chance, Sharlea decides to make use of it. She hesitates for just a moment though. Raising her hammer high toward the judges and the crowd, Sharlea smiles and salutes them all. With a triumphant shout she thanks them all for their cheers and applause before lowering her weapon and sprinting past the drudges and into the darkness beyond...*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 21, 2003)

Right past the door is a stairwell going down for about fifteen feet.  At the bottom of the stairwell is a hewn tunnel.  It is lit by two torches halfway down the tunnel.  At the end of the tunnel is a single round door, partially ajar.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Remembering that some of her pursuers could sense her aura somehow, Sharlea takes a moment to reign in her emotions and her mental emanations. She also quickly pulls on the red robe she acquired earlier just to change her overall appearence. With her physical and mental selves both disguised as best she can right now, Sharlea hurridly continues down the tunnel to the partially opened door while keeping her eyes and ears open for signs of pursuit from behind OR in front of her...*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 23, 2003)

The door opens up to reveal a room.  Curiously, despite hundreds of bodies having in all likelyhood being carried into this room, it is devoid of a single corpse.  What it does contain though are hundreds of planks of wood, each about seven feet long, several bales of twine and a large hole in the middle of the floor.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Summoning a flame from her Phoenix-Claw sword, Sharlea lights a plank of wood aflame and then tosses it down the pit to see if she can see anything down there... like how far down it is at least...*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 31, 2003)

*'Wow', Sharlea thinks to herself, 'it must be a long way down if it hasn't hit the bottom yet...'*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry about the delay.  I took the kids to see the grandparents and my mom in the interest of family time decided to curtail my internet activity on her computer.  I had planned on posting once or twice while there.



The torch lands in a stream of water about fifteen feet below the hole and then goes out.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 31, 2003)

*Sharlea will jump down the hole and use the light of her blade to see what is around...*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 31, 2003)

Sharlea lands in the water and finds that it is deeper than she is tall.  She struggles to stay afloat as a quick current begins pulling her away into darkness.

*Undertow:* The wolf breaks the island; conceals the edge of the ledge!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 1, 2003)

Sharlea struggles to get herself out of the water and control her headlong rush down the watercourse...

*Struggling:* The fist leaps within the badlands; grasps the roar of the rodent!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 1, 2003)

Sharlea manages to rise above the water and gasp for air.  She sees that there is a ledge on one side of the stream that runs the length of the water.  She could make for that to get out of the water if she does not want to stay for the whole ride.  

*Undertow:* The tsunami charges the prairie; blocks the gaze of the mire!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Sharlea tries to grab for the ledge and pull herself out...*

*The nunchaku strikes upon the bluff; scatters the tempest of the star!*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 3, 2003)

Sharlea barely manages to grab the ledge but it is sufficient to allow her to pull herself out of the fast moving water.  The Ledge follows the path of the stream all along the left side of the stream.  The other side of the deep stream is bounded by a rock wall.  The roof overhead is about eight or ten feet high.  The air is cool and damp. Sharlea barely manages to grab the ledge but it is sufficient to allow her to pull herself out of the fast moving water.  The Ledge follows the path of the stream all along the left side of the stream.  The other side of the deep stream is bounded by a rock wall.  The roof overhead is about eight or ten feet high.  The air is cool and damp. .


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 10, 2003)

*Sharlea will follow the ledge down the tunnel looking and listening for anythng unusual...*



Sorry so long away. My computer at home died. I'm back to using the library PC's...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 20, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 25, 2003)

_My personal computer is about to die.  Between that, a nasty cold, a funeral and family activities, I haven't been able to post myself.  Sorry, should be more consistent for the next month or so.  _

  Sharlea follows the stream for a ways.  And then a short distance ahead she hears the sound of voices.  Two or more men by the sound of it, working near the underground stream.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 26, 2003)

_No problem Wicht. My PC DID die and I'm back to posting from the library once or twice a week. As always, we will play as we can when real life doesn't interfere... _

Sharlea will slow down and advance quietly along the ledge while trying to listen to the talking and see if she can pick up any of their conversation...


----------



## Wicht (Nov 27, 2003)

The sound of the voices gets closer.

"Well, that one there looked like they stabbed him two 'er three times through the belly."

"Bled dry proper he was, wasn't he."

"I reckon.   Well, thats another ten loaded, lets wheel 'em on out."

"This time lets get started back before he starts that thing he does.  Makes my skin crawl proper it does."

"Don't complain too loudly or he may see fit to make you a part of the army proper and not just one of the carrying crew."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Sharlea waits for the voices to trail off before continuing quickly down the tunnel to what she expects will be a room of some sort. Keeping her eyes peeled for any traps or other oddities, she will inspect any room she comes to and decide what to do next based on what she finds.*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 4, 2003)

The voices retreat and Sharlea moves forward.  The walkway she is on suddenly widens into a full room.  The stream flows through the right side of the room but there is a large net stretched from the ceiling down into the bottom of the stream.  Bodies are caught in the net, each body tied to a plank.  Sharlea recognizes them as the bodies of some of the fighters from the arena.  Several bodies are piled up on the floor of the room, which is slick and covered with blood and water.  There is an open door on the left side of the room which is otherwise featureless.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sharlea will advance quietly through the doorway and see what she finds next. *


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2003)

Looking through the door, Sharlea sees a hallway running left and right.  She also sees the back of three shabling soldiers, dressed in an odd assortment of armor.  Sharlea suspects from the awkward  motions of the three men that they are in fact dead, likely zombies.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 10, 2003)

Are the zombies down the left tunnel, the right tunnel, or at the intersection of the tunnels and the doorway?


----------



## Wicht (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry.  My bad.  They are to the left of the door, down the tunnel.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 15, 2003)

*Sharlea will quietly head down the tunnel to the right, away from the zombies. Sensing that discretion may be the better part pf valor down in these depths, she will atempt to evade being noticed for now.*

So Wicht, ya think we should start a new thread for this adventure yet or does it have some time to go still?


----------



## Wicht (Dec 16, 2003)

I will start another thread after your next reply.

The tunnel goes for about thirty feet and then turns sharply to the left.  After another fifteen feet it ends at a large wooden door, which is slightly ajar.  Sharlea thinks she can hear the sound of wheels, slightly in need of oil, coming towards her from the other side.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 14, 2004)

Sharlea will peek through the crack of the door and see what she can of the room beyond it. She is also concentrating to keep her Holy Aura in check as much as possible just in case...

Sorry it's been so long. Once all the kids were out of school for christmas break, they always were hogging the library computers during my lunchbreaks. Hopefully I'll be able to get a new PC soon with tax money and stop having to fight these crowds.


----------

